# Budget $leepers: Hi-Gain Rack Equipment Past & Present



## Rxcoma (Aug 16, 2019)

Im through a horrendously obsessive "rack equipment" phase. So im creating this to both talk shop with other scumbags of my ilk, as well as hopefully discover new sh*t. Im also opening my shop in November here in Cali and its geared SPECIFICALLY toward extended range players and equipment that accommodates them. Hence the name Modern Musician Online, although it will be an actual shop too. It's also geared toward the working man, the musician on a budget and I bought/accumulated my MASSIVE in inventory via auctions mostly, getting alot of it dirt cheap thus, allowing me to redistribute it dirt cheap. I also have my own guitar line that extended range players will F***ING LOVE! So.. now it's minaj baby. I want to discover, I want to discuss, I want to plug my own sh*t for sales.. but mostly I want your knowledge. What budget rack gear, or combinations of sleeper rack equipment have you been able to pull djenty, filthy, absolutely DISGUSTING tones out of that maybe we wouldn't believe at first it wouldn't know about. I have ALOT of good information AND sources for you penny Pinchers looking for recto gains at squier prices.. what custom shop sources do you have. I have some for you. Let the flood gates open, I want to buy everything ever.....this week anyways.


----------



## Rxcoma (Aug 16, 2019)

this is just this week!


----------



## Rxcoma (Aug 16, 2019)

this right here, genuine custom Mesa Dual Rec Preamp in a single rack space.. $499. Unbeatable


----------



## Rxcoma (Aug 16, 2019)

Now that! .....is definitive budget hi Gain rack equipment. Although, not exactly a sleeper. Thanks to being exceptionally close to a former engineer of there out here in Cali.


----------



## gunch (Aug 16, 2019)

They got any rack valvestate or Crate XLPs out there?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 16, 2019)

ENGL e530 preamps go for relatively cheap, as well as the Peavey Rockmaster. There are also some decent effects units that go for super cheap like older Lexicon units


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 16, 2019)

When and where did you acquire the Mosvalve 942? Just curious.

Edit: NVM i thought it could possibly be the one i sold recently but, it’s not actually a 942 (500 watt)


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Aug 16, 2019)

Looks like you've already got one in there, but the Avid Eleven Rack definitely felt like a sleeper piece when I had one. Pretty easy to cop one for like $250~$300 second-hand and the tones I was able to pull out of that thing were pretty much on par with what I get from my AxeFX.


----------



## Rxcoma (Aug 17, 2019)

Actually. I got that Avid Eleven Rack from Sam Ash used for$129


----------



## Rxcoma (Aug 17, 2019)

Woooow . Crate XLP.. JUST learned about that 2 days ago.. been tryin like hell to hunt one down


----------



## Rxcoma (Aug 17, 2019)

I have an offer to buy a Soho Acoustics QTR-1 for $220.. I was thinking about buying a Dean Markley DB preamp and doing a super quick one solder hi Gain mod on it .since it's technically for acoustic guitars. They look so sick tho and I can turn em into djent machines.. and I have an offer to get a DigiTech 2101 for $85


----------



## c7spheres (Aug 17, 2019)

ART SGX-2000. They are rad, but noisy. You can choose tube or solid state pre-amps inside it. I want to hear that Recto Preamp. It looks cool. Never heard of it.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 17, 2019)

I got a few pieces of rack gear for a fantastic good price (2nd hand obviously). The first was a 2:fifty Mesa boogie power amp for 400€. It was flawless at the time, like new. I've been seeing some similar at also very good prices in a local "Craig List" site, but not as good priced.

Another rack piece I got for a bargain was a G-Force, I got it for 100€, it had the left output not working, I had it repaired for 70€ so it was a total of 170€... but it was version 1.0. I then bought the G-Card for almost the price I paid for it but it still cost me less than what I see it selling. It's an old digital multiFX unit, but it still rocks pretty damn well.

Triaxis are also selling pretty cheap these days and if they are in working order, they are fantastic preamps...


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Aug 17, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> I have an offer to buy a Soho Acoustics QTR-1 for $220.. I was thinking about buying a Dean Markley DB preamp and doing a super quick one solder hi Gain mod on it .since it's technically for acoustic guitars. They look so sick tho and I can turn em into djent machines.. and I have an offer to get a DigiTech 2101 for $85



Granted that's double what I paid for my Qtr but that's still not bad as it is a killer preamp, same circuit as the Kitty Hawk quattro but 2U to keep it from melting itself. 
And I have a gsp21 just sitting.....


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 17, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> ART SGX-2000. They are rad, but noisy. You can choose tube or solid state pre-amps inside it. I want to hear that Recto Preamp. It looks cool. Never heard of it.



I have an SGX-2000 and have had it for roughly 20 yrs now. The eq & effects were really pretty good (even though it doesn't have a phaser effect) and I always used either a pedal in front of it or used it in the fx loop of an amp because I was never really impressed with the preamp/distortion section of it.


----------



## gunch (Aug 17, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> Woooow . Crate XLP.. JUST learned about that 2 days ago.. been tryin like hell to hunt one down



Dude I know I have it as a saved reverb search and every time one pops I'm broke


----------



## vick1000 (Aug 17, 2019)

GSP1101 w/Control 2, best hi-gain sleeper EVAR.


----------



## Rxcoma (Aug 17, 2019)

I have the GSP1101.. as you might've seen in the pics.. and so.. I SHOULD buy the Soho? Because im only allowing myself $300 to spend today.. and it's between the Soho $220 or an ISP Theta $300... The theta will have WAAAAAY higher profitability when im done with it .IF I ever become done with it.. EVERYONE says it's amazing. So.. Soho for the 220 or Theta for 300?


----------



## Rxcoma (Aug 17, 2019)

Whichever one I get, I'll post a pic and say if it was worth it or not


----------



## Rxcoma (Aug 17, 2019)

Oh.. and I have a SGX2000 already.. I just don't have the X-15 floorboard with it


----------



## Rxcoma (Aug 17, 2019)

And.. would you guys buy a BKButler Tube Driver Rackmount for $125? I know it's a decent price but I'd rather drop $95 and grab up the Soho


----------



## c7spheres (Aug 17, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> I have the GSP1101.. as you might've seen in the pics.. and so.. I SHOULD buy the Soho? Because im only allowing myself $300 to spend today.. and it's between the Soho $220 or an ISP Theta $300... The theta will have WAAAAAY higher profitability when im done with it .IF I ever become done with it.. EVERYONE says it's amazing. So.. Soho for the 220 or Theta for 300?


 Zoom 9150, 9010,9150 type units. There are cool, but a niche market. I have a freind with a 9150 that would probably sell it if you're interested. I could ask him. I think he mentioned he wanted to sell it for a something else a couple weeks ago.


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Aug 17, 2019)

I would snatch up the Soho, they are definately an uncommon unit, all tube 4 channels. I've seen more of the tube driver racks than I have Soho or Kitty Hawk for what worth.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 18, 2019)

IMO the Peavey Rockmaster is the best rackmount dirt unit ever made for the $$$... they regularly go for $200. The cleans are ridiculous and rival my tone snob amps, the OD/brown sound is legit EVH/Ratt spunky dirt, and teh XXX Brootz channel crushes.

Glad to see the ADA MP1 getting love. That was my first.

A couple rare but (more) expensive ones that I have and love are:

The Soldano SP77 - usually go for $500, basically the SLO lead channel in a 2U rack.
Hafler Triple Giant - ($500) the Bogner Fish prototype. Amazing preamp. Add an OD in front of the Sharp channel and it crushes. Brown channel does EVH stuff perfect, and really good clean channel.
Marshall JMP1 - ($500-800?) where is all the love?
Mesa Triaxis - ($1k) metal AF. But usually too expensive as there are cheaper choices out there that do as well (Rockmaster!)


----------



## Elric (Aug 18, 2019)

Mesa Studio Preamp.





They are like a Mark II preamp, IIRC. I see two of these under $700 on eBay right now.

There is also the Quad. Dunno if they are expensive/collectible now but they used to go for cheap by Mesa standards. I was looking at getting one at one point but opted for a Rocktron Piranha instead.


----------



## vick1000 (Aug 18, 2019)

If you get the Theta, be sure it's got the foot controller, or you will be stuck on one channel, and no boost if I remember correctly.


----------



## Rxcoma (Aug 20, 2019)

The theta I was looking at is in Head form.. I was just gonna pull the preamp and have a leftover cab for my custom Mesa Dual Rec 1u..


----------



## Rxcoma (Aug 20, 2019)

Dude.. I should've joined this site earlier.. you guys RULE... I love talking about these things and all my homies in Cali that could, we all older now and on our own shit so it's hard to get together anymore.. lol.. you guys are awesome


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Aug 20, 2019)

I miss my old Carvin Quad X sometimes. That was a fun preamp. 4 channels, each with their own effects loop. So many switching options. 

I miss living in CA for all the frickin used gear. Don't miss the tech culture tho.


----------



## Shask (Aug 21, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> Dude.. I should've joined this site earlier.. you guys RULE... I love talking about these things and all my homies in Cali that could, we all older now and on our own shit so it's hard to get together anymore.. lol.. you guys are awesome


Only rack I own these days is an Axe-FX II and a G Major 2. However, back in the late 90s / early 00s I loved rack stuff and owned a bunch of it. Some of the stuff I owned off the top of my head: Mesa Studio Preamps (2), Rocktron Chameleons (2), Peavey Rockmasters (2), Peavey Tubefex, Peavey Pro-Fex II, Boss GX-700, Boss VF-1, Sansamp PSA-1, Digitech IPS-33B, Furman PQ-3, Peavey 50/50, Marshall 8004, ADA MP-1, Mosvalve 942, Mosvalve 982(?), Mesa V-Twin, ART SLA-2, Rocktron Hush IICX, Line 6 POD PRO.


----------



## c7spheres (Aug 21, 2019)

Oh yeah, IPS-33B's were cool.


----------



## Merrekof (Aug 21, 2019)

For some reason I love big racks too 

No really, currently I own a Line6 pod pro x and a Mesa 50/50. I downsized all my guitar gear but I used to have an Engl E530, Marshall 8008 (black faceplate), Rocktron Replifex, Lexicon...(multifx unit, can't remember what model) and TC electronic G-sharp. That G-sharp really was a neat unit! The E530 was too focused on the highs, the replifex had a split second volume drop when switching channels. The 8008 was perfect for home use and I wouldn't have sold if I didn't get a good deal on the 50/50.

A shop with lots of rackgear...man, if I had that back when I didn't have bills to pay.. 
An AMT SS-10 is still on my wish list though. 
Rackgear in general is hard to come by here. Except for G-majors.


----------



## c7spheres (Aug 21, 2019)

Merrekof said:


> For some reason I love big racks too
> 
> No really, currently I own a Line6 pod pro x and a Mesa 50/50. I downsized all my guitar gear but I used to have an Engl E530, Marshall 8008 (black faceplate), Rocktron Replifex, Lexicon...(multifx unit, can't remember what model) and TC electronic G-sharp. That G-sharp really was a neat unit! The E530 was too focused on the highs, the replifex had a split second volume drop when switching channels. The 8008 was perfect for home use and I wouldn't have sold if I didn't get a good deal on the 50/50.
> 
> ...


 Awesome. Odd about the Replifex. I've have a couple of them and when I used the channel switching it was instant. Maybe something was up with the relay inside it. Mine were always instant.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 21, 2019)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I miss my old Carvin Quad X sometimes. That was a fun preamp. 4 channels, each with their own effects loop. So many switching options.



OMG I forgot about how bad I wanted one back in the day! All those knobs gnaargh...


----------



## Merrekof (Aug 21, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> Awesome. Odd about the Replifex. I've have a couple of them and when I used the channel switching it was instant. Maybe something was up with the relay inside it. Mine were always instant.



Exactly, the internet stated that the switching was instant and many were happy with their unit. Maybe I got unlucky with a faulty unit? That was basically a huge turnoff. I found that the Line6 pod pro x also has a slight delay when hooked to a pc with the editor app running. Closing the app and/or unplugging the usb fixed that.


----------



## vick1000 (Aug 21, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> The theta I was looking at is in Head form.. I was just gonna pull the preamp and have a leftover cab for my custom Mesa Dual Rec 1u..


It still requires the footswitch I think, it's been a long time.


----------



## Bearitone (Aug 21, 2019)

vick1000 said:


> It still requires the footswitch I think, it's been a long time.


I’m pretty sure you’re right. It’s not a normal switch either. It’s like a 13 or 17 pin connection (looks like a VGA connector)


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 21, 2019)

Shask said:


> Rocktron Chameleons (2),


This. So much this. Rocktron made some of the most gnarly sounding hi-gain rack pre's there are. Plus the effects were also pretty kick ass. The speaker sim built in actually isn't bad, it's not on par with today's IR's, but they are way better than most built in cab impulses i've heard.


----------



## c7spheres (Aug 21, 2019)

WarMachine said:


> This. So much this. Rocktron made some of the most gnarly sounding hi-gain rack pre's there are. Plus the effects were also pretty kick ass. The speaker sim built in actually isn't bad, it's not on par with today's IR's, but they are way better than most built in cab impulses i've heard.


 Rocktron re-issued a limited edition VooDu Valve.


----------



## Choop (Aug 21, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> Rocktron re-issued a limited edition VooDu Valve.



Ooo I used one of these with a Mesa 50/50 power amp. It was super punchy and remarkably versatile! A guy I was jamming with had a Rocktron Prophesy paired with a VHT 2/50/2 and I think my tone was better overall. I think the 6l6 power amp setup was partially responsible, but my tone was very punchy and heavy.


----------



## c7spheres (Aug 21, 2019)

Choop said:


> Ooo I used one of these with a Mesa 50/50 power amp. It was super punchy and remarkably versatile! A guy I was jamming with had a Rocktron Prophesy paired with a VHT 2/50/2 and I think my tone was better overall. I think the 6l6 power amp setup was partially responsible, but my tone was very punchy and heavy.


 I was gonna say I actually like the VooDu Valve more than the Phrophesy II, I have a 2-50-2 and have used both the Voodu and the Prophesy 1 and 2 through it. The Voodu sounded best, though it's not the flagship model, The Prophesy 1 sounded about the same with the distortion modesl and the Prophesy 2 seemed to just lack the fullness of either of them. I actually prefer the Chameleon over the Voodu Valve, though it doesn't have a tube in it. The tube really is just a tube buffer type thing anyways, not really a genuine tube distortion. I think the Chameleon Sounds best outta all of those models personally. It just sounds more hi-fi to me and crisp to me.


----------



## Choop (Aug 21, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> I was gonna say I actually like the VooDu Valve more than the Phrophesy II, I have a 2-50-2 and have used both the Voodu and the Prophesy 1 and 2 through it. The Voodu sounded best, though it's not the flagship model, The Prophesy 1 sounded about the same with the distortion modesl and the Prophesy 2 seemed to just lack the fullness of either of them. I actually prefer the Chameleon over the Voodu Valve, though it doesn't have a tube in it. The tube really is just a tube buffer type thing anyways, not really a genuine tube distortion. I think the Chameleon Sounds best outta all of those models personally. It just sounds more hi-fi to me and crisp to me.



Ahhh super cool, I think at the time I had meant to try a Chameleon but I had soon after moved away from rack setups. The Chameleion looked promising, though. The Voodu Valve really did sound better for me! The only downside was the cumbersome menu haha, but oh well. +1 to the Voodu Valve and probs the Chameleon for a great preamp/multieffects rack unit.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 22, 2019)

I kept my blue face Chameleon Online until about 2 years ago, was parting with gear i didn't use anymore. Really is a great sleeper unit. The thing that made me like it so much is that it wasn't going after x amp sim. You have _*your*_ sound you get out of it. Not to say that you couldn't make it sound like something else. Damn, this has got me jonesing for another one haha.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 22, 2019)

I've almost purchased a Ganiac 2 several times now... but my rack stuff is all in storage so it hasnt been a priority.


----------



## devastone (Aug 22, 2019)

Kasha Rockmod preamps, I used a II with a MosValve power amps and a Rocktron Intellifex and Replifex, some of the best tones I ever had and I've owned Marshalls, Mesa Recto and Mark V, Soldano, and many others.


----------



## Shask (Aug 22, 2019)

WarMachine said:


> I kept my blue face Chameleon Online until about 2 years ago, was parting with gear i didn't use anymore. Really is a great sleeper unit. The thing that made me like it so much is that it wasn't going after x amp sim. You have _*your*_ sound you get out of it. Not to say that you couldn't make it sound like something else. Damn, this has got me jonesing for another one haha.


I kinda wish I still had mine also, lol. I have always said if I saw a good condition Voodoo Valve for a cheap price I would grab it. After 2 Chameleons, I think I would do VV if I got another.


----------



## vick1000 (Aug 22, 2019)

Witch Doctor version Voodu Valve is the real deal...
https://reverb.com/item/22934168-rocktron-voodu-valve-witch-doctor


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 4, 2019)

You guys!!! Holy FUCK!! I FOUND THE TWO SLEEPERS OF THE CENTURY!!!


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 4, 2019)

BOSS GUITAR DRIVER GL-100!!! This shit goes RAW for 8 strings SPECIFICALLY.. in LOVE with this module I score for under $100!

And secondly.. the preamp that got a bad wrap bunt is actually MURDEROUS!! And im SOOOOO glad I took a chance and took the leap anyway regardless of mixed reviews. THIS......is one bad motherfucker!! Know that,!


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 4, 2019)

Rocktron Widowmaker


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 4, 2019)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ENGL e530 preamps go for relatively cheap, as well as the Peavey Rockmaster. There are also some decent effects units that go for super cheap like older Lexicon units





Engl is covered lol


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 4, 2019)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> ENGL e530 preamps go for relatively cheap, as well as the Peavey Rockmaster. There are also some decent effects units that go for super cheap like older Lexicon units




Lexicon covered


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 4, 2019)

gunch said:


> They got any rack valvestate or Crate XLPs out there?




Valvestate ...check


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 4, 2019)

gunch said:


> They got any rack valvestate or Crate XLPs out there?


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 4, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> ART SGX-2000. They are rad, but noisy. You can choose tube or solid state pre-amps inside it. I want to hear that Recto Preamp. It looks cool. Never heard of it.




SGX2000 ... check


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 4, 2019)

vick1000 said:


> GSP1101 w/Control 2, best hi-gain sleeper EVAR.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> GSP ...check


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 4, 2019)

Shask said:


> Only rack I own these days is an Axe-FX II and a G Major 2. However, back in the late 90s / early 00s I loved rack stuff and owned a bunch of it. Some of the stuff I owned off the top of my head: Mesa Studio Preamps (2), Rocktron Chameleons (2), Peavey Rockmasters (2), Peavey Tubefex, Peavey Pro-Fex II, Boss GX-700, Boss VF-1, Sansamp PSA-1, Digitech IPS-33B, Furman PQ-3, Peavey 50/50, Marshall 8004, ADA MP-1, Mosvalve 942, Mosvalve 982(?), Mesa V-Twin, ART SLA-2, Rocktron Hush IICX, Line 6 POD PRO.




Iiterally have almost every single unit you named.. looks as if we got the same taste


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 4, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> Rocktron re-issued a limited edition VooDu Valve.




Voodu valve ...check. Lol


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 4, 2019)

Damn. This is the most legit rack collection I’ve seen. 

Have you thought of adding this guy to the collection?
https://amtelectronics.com/new/amt-stonehead-sh-100r/


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 4, 2019)

Dang, You've been busy. You gotta try hooking them all up together as one big rack and using them at the same time or something. Just for the hell of it. : )


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Sep 5, 2019)

I've got the following just collecting dust around my house if you're interested in any of it...

ADA MP-1 (regular, not classic)
ADA Microtube 200 power amp
Alesis Quadraverb GT
Rocktron Chameleon Online (value knob skips though)
Digitech TSR-24 with firmware upgrade
ADA MB-1 (missing screws for top)

Looking to thin the herd and unfortunately I don't play any of this stuff as often as I should. Let me know!


----------



## Gudbrand (Sep 5, 2019)

Been following this thread for a while, since I am also collecting a few preamps. Did you grab that Theta head? If so, if you pull the preamp out, is it rack-mountable? I've been watching for the rackmount preamp forever, but they never show up. I already have the pedal, but the rack unit looks so great.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 5, 2019)

Gudbrand said:


> Been following this thread for a while, since I am also collecting a few preamps. Did you grab that Theta head? If so, if you pull the preamp out, is it rack-mountable? I've been watching for the rackmount preamp forever, but they never show up. I already have the pedal, but the rack unit looks so great.



The head looks like it’s different dimentions than the rack (too wide to fit in a rack), plus you can see though the back in pictures the transformer is mounted on top of the chassis. 

The combo looks like it’s the rack unit but with the ears mounted on the back, then the cab contains the poweramp and crossover for the sub.


----------



## Gudbrand (Sep 5, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> The head looks like it’s different dimentions than the rack (too wide to fit in a rack), plus you can see though the back in pictures the transformer is mounted on top of the chassis.
> 
> The combo looks like it’s the rack unit but with the ears mounted on the back, then the cab contains the poweramp and crossover for the sub.



Good call, thanks! That looks right now that I've looked more closely. I wonder what the resale value of the cab would be, if any. I'm not sure I'd want to pay $1,000 for the combo if I couldn't sell the cab.

Also, more on topic: another +1 for the Peavey Rockmaster. I love mine. Will definitely pick up another if I ever get the chance, so I could mod one.


----------



## maggotspawn (Sep 5, 2019)

Kartakou Collosus. 5150 preamp. I love mine. $400, sometimes you can get them cheaper when Reverb has a sale.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 6, 2019)

maggotspawn said:


> Kartakou Collosus. 5150 preamp. I love mine. $400, sometimes you can get them cheaper when Reverb has a sale.




Agreed ! ......I'm really digging mine, one of the best purchases I've made in a while !

Mike


----------



## vick1000 (Sep 6, 2019)

Gudbrand said:


> Good call, thanks! That looks right now that I've looked more closely. I wonder what the resale value of the cab would be, if any. I'm not sure I'd want to pay $1,000 for the combo if I couldn't sell the cab.
> 
> Also, more on topic: another +1 for the Peavey Rockmaster. I love mine. Will definitely pick up another if I ever get the chance, so I could mod one.


Just use the cab for some other rack gear.


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 7, 2019)

Mo Jiggity said:


> I've got the following just collecting dust around my house if you're interested in any of it...
> 
> ADA MP-1 (regular, not classic)
> ADA Microtube 200 power amp
> ...


What would you want for ALL ADA individually and the TSR?


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 7, 2019)

Oh...if anyone wants ANYTHING AT ALL.. let me know...I'm in business now..

And I've been eyeing that Kartakou for a cool minute now, along with the SL/LD


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 7, 2019)

And I found another diamond in the rough. Sleeper of the ages, if you see one.. I SWEAR TO GADDD snatch it up!!

PULSE PMH15!!!!! FUCKING SICK HEAD!!


----------



## Rxcoma (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Gudbrand (Sep 11, 2019)

vick1000 said:


> Just use the cab for some other rack gear.



That's a good idea. I don't know why that didn't occur to me. I started looking for a combo after you said that, and one just showed up on Guitar Center. On its way to me now.

After examining pictures more closely, it's not clear whether the combo's preamp actually has rack ears, or if it's possible to add ears. I'll find out soon. If I like it enough, I might keep it anyways and also keep looking for the rackmount pre.


----------



## wakjob (Sep 11, 2019)

Quick skim through all 4 pages and didn't see Tech21 !!!

I have the "Original Rackmount" that came out before the PSA-1 programmable unit. Tech21 told me they didn't design it, and wouldn't tell me who did when I asked for a schematic.


----------



## wakjob (Sep 11, 2019)

I didn't see a Pearce G2r in any of your pics either.


----------



## Gudbrand (Sep 11, 2019)

wakjob said:


> I have the "Original Rackmount" that came out before the PSA-1 programmable unit. Tech21 told me they didn't design it, and wouldn't tell me who did when I asked for a schematic.



I actually looked into this recently, because I just acquired a Sansamp PSA 1. Apparently the ART Power Plant is almost identical to the original Sansamp. The ART was the successor to the DBJ Labs EC-301, which first came out in the 80s.

Here's the thread I remember reading about this:

http://jvmforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=8907

There were plans for a 2011 reissue of the Power Plant by STS Amplification, but I cannot find any evidence it was actually released:

https://salzmedia.com/STS_Amplification/


----------



## wakjob (Sep 12, 2019)

Gudbrand said:


> I actually looked into this recently, because I just acquired a Sansamp PSA 1. Apparently the ART Power Plant is almost identical to the original Sansamp. The ART was the successor to the DBJ Labs EC-301, which first came out in the 80s.
> 
> Here's the thread I remember reading about this:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I asked and hinted at the A.R.T angle with Tech21, but they wouldn't bite or let it slip via email.

I love mine.

Did you look into the Pearce stuff yet?


----------



## Gudbrand (Sep 12, 2019)

wakjob said:


> Did you look into the Pearce stuff yet?



Not OP, but yes. I'd definitely like to get one at some point at the right price. There are a couple nice looking G2R preamps on Reverb that are tempting me. Right now though, my white whale is still that ISP Theta rack, so I'm saving my gear money in case one becomes available.


----------



## inhuman666 (Sep 12, 2019)

maggotspawn said:


> Kartakou Collosus. 5150 preamp. I love mine. $400, sometimes you can get them cheaper when Reverb has a sale.



Endorsed....well made preamp...sounds brutal....get Vasil's Tubewarmer as well.


----------



## sharedEQ (Sep 14, 2019)

Rack preamps I've owned-

ADA MP-1 (x2) - Classic tone, but really noisy, not alot of effective gain on tap, buttons were a PITA, in retrospect not sure why it was so popular besides being first midi preamp. I think at the time, there weren't many truly high gain tube amps, everyone was using boost pedals into marshalls and the novelty of having it all in one box was too cool.

Rocktron Pro-GAP - This was actually better than the MP-1 in some ways, from memory. It had more effective gain on tap, although it was solid state.

Hafler Triple Giant - This was the best sounding preamp, but from memory even the sharp channel didn't have gobs of gain. Maybe could have used just a little boost in front. I still have the hafler branded tubes that came in this beast. They are really good ax7s. Sold because I needed the money and I made a profit.

Peavey Rockmaster - This was a really high gain preamp that started my love of the Ultra circuit which abated about ten years ago. If I ever want that again I'd buy another JSX.

Rocktron Piranha - This was legit, might still use it today. Used it for about five years, but don't remember the tone. The sweepable mid was very versatile, the knobs had great feel, but I was always tweaking it. Because of the sweepable mid, it was a chamelion, didn't have a signature tone. Curious how it sounds today.

After the piranha, I've always used a full head and a MFX.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 14, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> Oh...if anyone wants ANYTHING AT ALL.. let me know...I'm in business now..
> 
> And I've been eyeing that Kartakou for a cool minute now, along with the SL/LD




Hey man, is that Boogie Rectifier preamp still available?

Thats cool as fuck!


----------



## op1e (Sep 15, 2019)

See NGD for Beastbox rack pre


----------



## Merrekof (Sep 15, 2019)

Ah man, so many metal oriented rack preamps I didn't even kbow about!


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 7, 2019)

Guys!! I came up on a few more ABSOLUTE GOLD MINES!!!! TWO IN PARTICULAR, HOLLLLEEEEEE SHIT!!!


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 7, 2019)

EXHIBIT A! DIGITECH 944 CHAIN REACTION VERSION 2 W/ HEAVY METAL DISTO & PARAMETRIC EQ!!! THIS SHIT IS CHRONIC!!!


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 7, 2019)

EXHIBIT B! PEAVEY PGP 20 stereo instrument preamp! This is the fuzz, desert rock, down to neurosis, back up to stupid hi Gain versatile tool of the sleeper arena, GOAT LIST CONTENDER

BUT ABOVE ALL

EXHIBIT C!! BBE 651 SVC-MODEL HOLY FACKIN SHEEYIT!!! THIS!!!!!! IS THE SLEEPER GOAT I E BEEN LOOKIN FOR!!


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 7, 2019)

EXHIBIT D! BOSS ROD-10!!! I AM BLOWN THE FFFFF AWAY BY THIS LITTLE GUY

EXHIBIT E!! CRATE XLP! WE KNEW THIS WOULD RULE!

AAAAAND EXHIBIT F!! BLOWNNNN AWAY BY THE DIGITECH LEGEND II!
THERE YA HAVE IT FOLKS! IF ANY OF YOU GET A CHANCE OR COME ACROSS

1. DIGITECH 944 CHAIN REACTION DISTO/PARAMETRIC/FLANGER/CHORUS/DELAY

2. BBE 651 SVC ...MUST BE THE SVC 3 CHANNEL

OR 

3. BOSS ROD-10 


JUST GETTEM! YOULL BE GLAD YOU DID!!


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 7, 2019)

Yes!! Just won one on eBay yesterday for $226!


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 7, 2019)

Dude!! I almost bought an ART power plant recently, and I've been waiting to get a PSA-1 under $200.. the power plant was $80.. should I go for that? And the one who made the Pearce 2G comment, I know.. I was looking between that and a Yamaha PS-1 .. both were appealing, but I went for the Rocktron Widowmaker in the end and DID NOT FUCKIN REGRET IT!!


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 7, 2019)

Yo, anyone wanna buy a Peavey 5150 II thru PayPal for $550 basically brand new? Gotta sell today!


----------



## Darchetype (Oct 7, 2019)

Popcorn ready!


----------



## Gudbrand (Oct 8, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> EXHIBIT B! PEAVEY PGP 20 stereo instrument preamp! This is the fuzz, desert rock, down to neurosis, back up to stupid hi Gain versatile tool of the sleeper arena, GOAT LIST CONTENDER
> View attachment 73383



Your description of this preamp has me extremely interested. I have plenty of tight high gain rack preamps, but none that I would say is good for desert rock, stoner, doom fuzzed-out madness. Any chance of a more in-depth review and/or some clips?



Rxcoma said:


> Dude!! I almost bought an ART power plant recently, and I've been waiting to get a PSA-1 under $200.. the power plant was $80.. should I go for that?



I just got the ART to compare to my PSA-1. Maybe the lore about their circuits being similar is correct, maybe not. I haven't opened them up to find out. But functionally they seem quite different to me. The ART has two channels with standard EQ controls for each, whereas the PSA-1 has one super-flexible channel with buzz/punch/crunch controls that dial in the gain in different parts of the frequency spectrum, which is how it simulates the gain structure of different amps. It also has an overall drive and low/high controls. It's a lot of controls, which is why the ability to save and recall presets is so nice. Finally, the PSA-1 has way more gain on tap without a boost.

Like I said, I have not extensively compared them yet. I also have not tried boosting the ART. But my opinion so far would be to get the Sansamp PSA-1 (or PSA-1.1, which has more presets and an on/off switch, but supposedly they were made with cheaper components).


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 10, 2019)

Sure brother! I can review it further for you, as well as drop a video into the thread here in a bit. As for the review, here we go my man!

THE PEAVEY PGP20 INSTRUMENT PRE-AMP REVIEW:

First and foremost, I gotta say. If there's one company that has just . ... ALWAAAYS nailed it when it comes to high gain sizzles and all around metal genre punch, it's Peavey. When they started in heavy with the solid state amp lines WAAAAY back when... They were pioneering genres without even knowing it! Check out ANY HEAD JUST ABOUT, that they manufactured from late 70s onward and tell me with a straight face that crust and doom would've blossomed as it did without em! I.E.... check out the Peavey Century head, or the Centurion, Musician, Standard Guitar Head, even Super FUZZED OUT PA AND BASS HEADS!! That did their job so damn well, they could interchange between instruments all on budget prices! Follow that trail all the way up to the Supreme 160, Special, On up to XXL and Transtube EFX or Supreme heads. Well, their preamps are no different. Nail on the head almost Everytime as far as what I've come across . This one in particular??? My favorite of all time. It's unique character, it's ability to saturate to such filthy fuzzy degrees that notes are hardly discernable in an articulate manner leaving what sounds like an aged phono recording of a fire voraciously consuming wood that hast seen moisture in the last half decade, mixed with white static that decided to put on an elegant dress and melodically change and dance in and out of frequencies commanding every step at will as you switch frets and note voicings on your guitar neck. You have way more tonal control of the DISTO panel here than most any preamp you'll come across! Four phases in the gain stage allows for quite a bit of tweaking before you even touch a standard EQ attentuator! Pre Gain, Saturation and Post Gain Left and Post Gain Right sits on the interface before even reaching the 6 point EQ. I'd like to point out specifically a unique approach Peavey took here on the interface as well.. rather than increasing size And cost of the unit. They maintained the single rack space setup in favor of fatter attenuator dial rings dileneating smaller/standard attenuator knobs and dials sitting inside it. So one dial now has two independently rotating spheres. You begin to see this on Post Gain Left and Right, one sphere representing and controlling each.. smart thinking Peavey;-) Next you advance onto what appears to be only 3 but upon closer inspection is a 6 point EQ including, from outside sphere to in, Low-High Mid-Shift Presence-Reverb. These controls give a PRETTY DAMN WIDE SWEEP over the sound spectrum allowing you to shape things in such endless possibilities, you may as well be the universe' greatest architect with a blank canvas, 3 tabs of lysergic acid, a ruler and a pen. To top all that off, you get digital global mode options like "Brittish" or "Thick" as well As "Manual" so you can shape, save and recall your programmed tones even tho there's no led or scroll screen! The Brit button pushes DISTO into newer metal tone territory and The Thick button does exactly what it says. Gives it bigger balls . All in all .. dis thing da shit . Unique sound. Unique item.. WELLLLL worth the money spent!




Gudbrand said:


> Your description of this preamp has me extremely interested. I have plenty of tight high gain rack preamps, but none that I would say is good for desert rock, stoner, doom fuzzed-out madness. Any chance of a more in-depth review and/or some clips?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 10, 2019)

DiezelMonster said:


> Hey man, is that Boogie Rectifier preamp still available?
> 
> Thats cool as fuck!


Indeed it is my friend.. and trust me cool as fuck, is a VULGAR UNDERSTATEMENT


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 10, 2019)

Mo Jiggity said:


> I've got the following just collecting dust around my house if you're interested in any of it...
> 
> ADA MP-1 (regular, not classic)
> ADA Microtube 200 power amp
> ...


Can I buy your $50 TSR?


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 22, 2019)

Mo Jiggity said:


> I've got the following just collecting dust around my house if you're interested in any of it...
> 
> ADA MP-1 (regular, not classic)
> ADA Microtube 200 power amp
> ...


Hey bud. I'm after that microtube now.. wanna off it?


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 22, 2019)

A couple more finds. And MAAAAAN I have a SLEW of greatness on the way yall! Think I'ma start making vids for youtube.. of all these things tones on Extended Range Instruments


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 22, 2019)

A few new toys there. LOVE that Jackson pre.


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 22, 2019)

I went ahead and got that Soho/Kitty Hawk QTR-1 ..whoever steered me in that direction.. THANK YOU!!.. 

And hey.. I collect Rocktron. Couldn't resist the original Gainiac for $90...  now I have. A choice between Gainiac 2 or Replitone Preamp for $135. Which one?


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 22, 2019)

Or a Peavey Pro Fex II for $99


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 22, 2019)

And actually I found a H&K Attax Module for $90.


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 22, 2019)

Should I buy that??


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 28, 2019)

Scored an Ibanez UE400 for $30 locally


----------



## c7spheres (Oct 28, 2019)

God, that Supreme 160 head brings back memories! I use to love mine when I had it. It was my first real head. I could finally jam with a drummer.


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Oct 28, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> View attachment 73957



Oh man what happened to that Soho? Why do people try to "decorate" rack gear?


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Oct 28, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> God, that Supreme 160 head brings back memories! I use to love mine when I had it. It was my first real head. I could finally jam with a drummer.



Its the mesa badged B52 above it i saw so many of those and almost bought one even knowing it was misbadged lol.


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 30, 2019)

wedge_destroyer said:


> Its the mesa badged B52 above it i saw so many of those and almost bought one even knowing it was misbadged lol.



Except THAT b-52 .. I took a bunch (well, 3) broken down Mesa heads... Gutted them.. and packed all the transistors , attenuators...tubes...etc... Into that head... So it's no longer a B-52.. it's a full blown Mesa pretty much


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 30, 2019)

I bought the badge after having done the mod... And to answer the above question about decorative rack gear... Cocaine..


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 30, 2019)

And guys .... I can stop now.. I've literally found the tone I've been hunting all these years .. and what is the fuckin preamp that responsible after thousands upon thousands spent???


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 30, 2019)

I CANNOT BELIEVE.. what I got out of that Real Tube II and a Servo...JIZZ JIZZ JIZZ!!!


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 30, 2019)

8 ropers to the face of tone shaping! A Peter north esque one man bukkake show. . WITH the donkey .


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 30, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> God, that Supreme 160 head brings back memories! I use to love mine when I had it. It was my first real head. I could finally jam with a drummer.



Dude! That thing is a fuckin unsung HERO if I EVER found one! For metal...that shizz is BEAST!


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 30, 2019)

op1e said:


> See NGD for Beastbox rack pre



Dude someone was selling one of those on Reverb around 3 - 4 months ago!! Damn I should've snagged it!! They're a little more rare!


----------



## Merrekof (Oct 30, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> And guys .... I can stop now.. I've literally found the tone I've been hunting all these years .. and what is the fuckin preamp that responsible after thousands upon thousands spent???


Yeah...suuure.. Two years from now you are back, hunting for the perfect tone


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 30, 2019)

It's time these pictures came with some audio clips.


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 30, 2019)

Merrekof said:


> Yeah...suuure.. Two years from now you are back, hunting for the perfect tone



Dude.. you know how it goes hahaha.. more like 2 weeks.. I'm blown away tho... The RealTube II...Is... Errrr my GERRRRD said Scotty Stapp the alcoholic christian!! It's amazing!


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 30, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> It's time these pictures came with some audio clips.



Dude!! I was just looking into how to do that!!


----------



## prlgmnr (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm sure there's some sort of 80s rack unit that will cover it.


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 30, 2019)

Oh no no.. I meant add video clips with sound for you chuckleheads to hear these things ;-)


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Oct 30, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> Except THAT b-52 .. I took a bunch (well, 3) broken down Mesa heads... Gutted them.. and packed all the transistors , attenuators...tubes...etc... Into that head... So it's no longer a B-52.. it's a full blown Mesa pretty much



Well if youre gonna rebadge thats the way to do it just mod the shit out of it



Rxcoma said:


> I bought the badge after having done the mod... And to answer the above question about decorative rack gear... Cocaine..



Just dont do the mods on coke or acid I guess lol


----------



## Necky379 (Oct 30, 2019)

wedge_destroyer said:


> Just dont do the mods on coke or acid I guess lol



Unless you take a video and include it with the coming sound clips. I’d watch that. “Rx Mods by ComaToes” coming to YouTube 2019, it’s gonna be a snowy winter.


----------



## op1e (Oct 30, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> Dude someone was selling one of those on Reverb around 3 - 4 months ago!! Damn I should've snagged it!! They're a little more rare!


Ya that was the one I got. #001 of 2 made.


----------



## c7spheres (Oct 30, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> View attachment 74013


 You must have the opposite taste of me. Maybe something was wrong with the one I tried or my memory is bad but to me it sounded like a thin buzzy nasty 80's tone. To each his own : ) Congrats !


----------



## Descent (Oct 30, 2019)

Any fans of the Sansamp PSA-1 on here?


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 31, 2019)

Descent said:


> Any fans of the Sansamp PSA-1 on here?


YESSSS!!! PSA IS OFF THE HOOK!! But the 2 men who designed the PSA-1.. I dig their original design more.. it's gritter.. and that is what hit the Market as the ART Power Plant.... SICKKK PREAMP!


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 31, 2019)

Descent said:


> Any fans of the Sansamp PSA-1 on here?


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 31, 2019)

Goldmine of the week right here!!! TONS OF TUBE GAIN!!! IT WAS A STEAL AT $115+SHIPPING!! $148!!


----------



## Rxcoma (Oct 31, 2019)

Necky379 said:


> Unless you take a video and include it with the coming sound clips. I’d watch that. “Rx Mods by ComaToes” coming to YouTube 2019, it’s gonna be a snowy winter.



HA!!! THATS A PIMPASS TITLE FOR THE VIDS!! Might have to keep that one big brother... ;-).. if I do, I'll give you a shout out in the info section.. RXcoma was my independent artist name for quite awhile, because I have Trigeminal Neuralgia that was misdiagnosed for ages which in turn got me a Vic, then perc, then dilly, then oxy prescription when I was only 16.. since then, went on to become an addict... Many a coma had via pills. Hence the name RXcoma I later changed it to TheFallingDream.. I even died at the West Oakland BART for 2:48 and got revived Offa Heath Ledger cocktail I didn't even realize I had accumulated throughout the day internally ..even my hip hop music artist name was CŌDe ONE..as in....the latter half of oxy-CODONE.. So...it's all relative.. but that title.. I dig that shit.. it's real but tongue in cheek too much like myself. Haha... Tongue in dem butt cheeks hehehe


----------



## Necky379 (Oct 31, 2019)

^ And lived to tell the tale. Glad all is well or at least improved bud, good luck.


----------



## Rxcoma (Nov 1, 2019)

Necky379 said:


> ^ And lived to tell the tale. Glad all is well or at least improved bud, good luck.



Indeed.. thanks.. I appreciate you Brometheus Von Brözart.


----------



## Rxcoma (Nov 1, 2019)

I wanna sing the national anthem at a ball game in just.....all "Bro's". BRO-bro-bro-bro-brooo-BROOOOO!.. BROOO-buh-BRoo-bro-bro-bRO .. hey hey br-BROOOO-BRO-BRO-BROOOOOOO... etc...

Possibly all "Hey's" also...or get freaky and just mix up Hey's and Bros ...OR... Can go like a snake & a hamster.. uh-BUCKWILD...and throw in one single "come at me" before one of the Bros.


----------



## Descent (Nov 1, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> YESSSS!!! PSA IS OFF THE HOOK!! But the 2 men who designed the PSA-1.. I dig their original design more.. it's gritter.. and that is what hit the Market as the ART Power Plant.... SICKKK PREAMP!




ART Power Plant? Any chance for a demo?


----------



## Rxcoma (Dec 6, 2019)

Descent said:


> ART Power Plant? Any chance for a demo?



Sure

I'll record it tonight brother


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2019)

So the Power Plant is based on the PSA? I thought it was based on something else in the Sansamp line? Guess I need to check it out then.


----------



## Descent (Dec 6, 2019)

Rxcoma said:


> Sure
> 
> I'll record it tonight brother


Found this...never heard of that unit. Same ugly color design like my ART guitar rack processor that's sitting in the garage nowadays


----------



## Spinedriver (Dec 7, 2019)

Descent said:


> Found this...never heard of that unit. Same ugly color design like my ART guitar rack processor that's sitting in the garage nowadays




I still have the ART SGX2000 that I bought at a pawn shop 20 years ago for $135. The drives sounded like ass but at the time, the effects & eq options were pretty impressive.


----------



## I play music (Dec 7, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> When and where did you acquire the Mosvalve 942? Just curious.
> 
> Edit: NVM i thought it could possibly be the one i sold recently but, it’s not actually a 942 (500 watt)


A bit off topic: May I ask what you replaced it with? I kinda wanted one after seeing a video here I think it was from you. Have not found any though.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Dec 7, 2019)

that ART DST 80/80 is an absolute high gain monster. It's fear factory in a box.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 7, 2019)

I play music said:


> A bit off topic: May I ask what you replaced it with? I kinda wanted one after seeing a video here I think it was from you. Have not found any though.



I sold a bunch of gear in trying to simplify my rig.

My goal was to bring my entire rig down to 1 guitar and a combo amp. And i did it!... for about a 2 months lol.

I got an ISP Theta Combo, sold all my pedals except for a tuner, and sold all my guitars spare the Baritone Warmoth i built myself and an acoustic.

But, then i missed having more speakers so I bought a 412, slowly bought a few pedals, and now here I am again, wishing i never sold the Mosvalve.


*TLDR: I regretfully ditched my preamp/poweramp setup for a combo amp. I still think the Mosvalve is the best solidstate poweramp on the market. If i were to go back to preamp pedals and poweramps, i would grab a Mosvalve 942 without even thinking twice.*

*Even if you find one that’s only partially functional, i think it’s totally worth it to buy it and have it repaired.*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2019)

kingpinMS3 said:


> that ART DST 80/80 is an absolute high gain monster. It's fear factory in a box.



I've always heard this and really, really wanna get one.


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Dec 7, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've always heard this and really, really wanna get one.


I have one and I'll never let it go


----------



## Descent (Dec 9, 2019)

Why would you want FF in a box? That tone was absolute shite...just saying...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 9, 2019)

Descent said:


> Why would you want FF in a box? That tone was absolute shite...just saying...


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 10, 2019)

Descent said:


> Why would you want FF in a box? That tone was absolute shite...just saying...


one million years dungeon


----------



## Descent (Dec 10, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> one million years dungeon


Only thing to beat that is to say that Dime's tone was shite as well


----------



## prlgmnr (Dec 10, 2019)

Descent said:


> Only thing to beat that is to say that Dime's tone was shite as well


OK you are now being considered for early release.


----------



## I play music (Dec 10, 2019)

Descent said:


> Only thing to beat that is to say that Dime's tone was shite as well


It was.


----------



## gunch (Dec 10, 2019)

Descent said:


> Why would you want FF in a box? That tone was absolute shite...just saying...




There's like 3-4 different tones depending on the era 

SoaNM rips faces off 

Mechanize's was quite good too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2019)

gunch said:


> There's like 3-4 different tones depending on the era
> 
> SoaNM rips faces off
> 
> Mechanize's was quite good too



His tone was quite hit or miss. SOANM, Demanufacture, and Mechanize are beyond great. Digimortal is okay. Industrialist, Genexus, and (unpopular opinion) Obsolete... not so much.


----------



## Descent (Dec 11, 2019)

I personally never liked Dino's tone, although it did work great for the genre.


----------



## Shask (Dec 11, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> His tone was quite hit or miss. SOANM, Demanufacture, and Mechanize are beyond great. Digimortal is okay. Industrialist, Genexus, and (unpopular opinion) Obsolete... not so much.


Dino's tone is one of my favorites, but it kind of falls into the same category as Pantera or Crowbar. Sounds AWESOME when playing those sounds with a similar tone, but funky for anything else. That is the reason why I haven't kept things like older Randalls, or the 8100 around for long. The 8100 also sounds awesome when playing Symbolic or Prong, but thin for anything else.

I have always thought Obsolete wasn't as good sounding either. Too fat and round for that style. I have always liked Digimortal though (Avatar... lol). It is not as tight, but fat and chunky in a nice way. I love low tuned guitars that sound fat enough to sound like a guitar and bass together. Nevermore is good at this also.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2019)

I loved my 8100 for everything. I just got tired of it's unreliability.  If I could get a pedal, preamp, or more reliable amp with that sound, I fucking want it.

The old pre-XL series Randall stuff is definitely... specific, though. The V2, T2, and G3 stuff was versatile, while the Century, RG, Cyclone, Titan, G1/G2, etc... All had *that* specific Randall sound. Hard to explain, but once you hear it, you can't unhear it. 

And yeah, Obsolete sounded too scooped, fizzy, and loose. I love Edgecrusher, but the sound is ass one that song.  Digimortal sounded much better IMO because it sounded like he bumped up the mids and lowered the presence.


----------



## Shask (Dec 11, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I loved my 8100 for everything. I just got tired of it's unreliability.  If I could get a pedal, preamp, or more reliable amp with that sound, I fucking want it.
> 
> The old pre-XL series Randall stuff is definitely... specific, though. The V2, T2, and G3 stuff was versatile, while the Century, RG, Cyclone, Titan, G1/G2, etc... All had *that* specific Randall sound. Hard to explain, but once you hear it, you can't unhear it.
> 
> And yeah, Obsolete sounded too scooped, fizzy, and loose. I love Edgecrusher, but the sound is ass one that song.  Digimortal sounded much better IMO because it sounded like he bumped up the mids and lowered the presence.


I always thought about picking up a Marshall Jackhammer pedal for that purpose.

Yeah, I had a Randall Century 200II for many years. Probably 10 years. It was awesome, but yeah, always that sound. Always need something to kick up and fatten the low end.

I LOVE Obsolete, as far as the songs, but not one of my favorite tones from them. I actually had to pull up Digimortal on Spotify just now.  Digimortal was the POD Pro and Mesa 2:90. I heard that rig live also. I still think I need to get a 2:90 one day. It seems to make anything sound killer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm only going by Youtube, but I can't find a single demo where the JH-1 sounds anything remotely as good as the 8100.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 11, 2019)

You guys think Ceriatone would ever do there own take on an 8100?


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 11, 2019)

Do they build any solid state amps right now? It would be pretty interesting to see them get into that. 8100’s, VH140C’s, Bandit head, whatever that Randall was that Dimebag and Windstein used RG some number or another.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2019)

Necky379 said:


> Do they build any solid state amps right now? It would be pretty interesting to see them get into that. 8100’s, VH140C’s, Bandit head, whatever that Randall was that Dimebag and Windstein used RG some number or another.



Would be an interesting question. Nik's super active on his facebook group.


----------



## akinari (Dec 11, 2019)

Man, this thread is not doing anything to help my GAS. My MP1 and XLP preamps feel all lonely now.


----------



## c7spheres (Dec 11, 2019)

^ You must get them some freinds to play with then : ) It's for the kids!


----------



## akinari (Dec 11, 2019)

I know, man! I have some stompbox sized preamps too, but they don't make me feel as cool as big obnoxious rack pieces do.


----------



## Shask (Dec 11, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> You guys think Ceriatone would ever do there own take on an 8100?


I dont think so. Solid State amps take a totally different manufacturing style to build than tube amps.

It does kind of make me wonder why no one has made a preamp pedal version though, like some small companies have done with the VH140. Seems like you could reverse-engineer just the gain channel and cram it into a pedal.


----------



## Shask (Dec 11, 2019)

akinari said:


> Man, this thread is not doing anything to help my GAS. My MP1 and XLP preamps feel all lonely now.


I know, lol. I used to love rack stuff back in the day, and have been getting more into effects and wanting more. I got a TC Electronic G Major 2, and today got an Rocktron Intellifex on the way. Now I keep wanting an old Lexicon MPX1 and Boss SE-70 for some reason also.....


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 11, 2019)

Damn. It’s like the only Marshall amp i actually want to try lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2019)

Need to get on the ass of a company known for doing preamp pedals.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 11, 2019)

Call me crazy but, i feel like this would be something Airis would do with some wicked graphics.

There’s also Master Effects which does custom preamp pedals. He did a GREAT job on my Dark Terror preamp pedal clone.

If you’re really itchin for an 8100 pre he might be able to do it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm probably gonna contact Master Effects when I get the cash. I got another purchase in mind atm.


----------



## Rxcoma (Dec 28, 2019)

Anyone listening.. I would trade for or buy

WASHBURN WSR RACKMOUNT 3 STAGE DISTO

IBANEZ EC20 MIJ DISTO 

SANS AMP PSA.1 OR 2

RAVEN LABS UNIVERSAL INSTR PREAMP

DEAN MARKLEY 80S RACK PRES

RANDALL RACK PRES ANS HEADS

HNK RACK PRES


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 30, 2019)

Peavey TubeFex

Rocktron Pro Gap ULTRA (i.e., the precursor to the Chameleon sans the effects)

Rocktron Pro-Q

Marshall JMP-1

Boss GX-700

I’ve owned all of those at some point, and the Pro Gap ULTRA is nearly impossible to find. Great solid state distortion, but I don’t especially miss it. However, for a Rocktron collector and rack enthusiast, finding an Ultra is a legitimate Indian Jones style treasure hunt.


----------



## gunch (Jan 1, 2020)

A crate TDP popped up on reverb is it comparable to the XLP/GX130?


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Mar 30, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> OMG I forgot about how bad I wanted one back in the day! All those knobs gnaargh...


I have one of these!



Choop said:


> Ooo I used one of these with a Mesa 50/50 power amp. It was super punchy and remarkably versatile! A guy I was jamming with had a Rocktron Prophesy paired with a VHT 2/50/2 and I think my tone was better overall. I think the 6l6 power amp setup was partially responsible, but my tone was very punchy and heavy.


I also have a Rocktron. Not the Voodu Valve, but the Chameleon (original blackface).
Boy, it rawks so much!!!


----------



## frontline52000 (Mar 30, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> Damn. It’s like the only Marshall amp i actually want to try lol


https://www.mastereffectspedals.com/martyr


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 30, 2021)

drgordonfreeman said:


> Peavey TubeFex
> 
> Rocktron Pro Gap ULTRA (i.e., the precursor to the Chameleon sans the effects)
> 
> ...



I liked the Pro Gap Ultra....i had 2 of them at one point

Had the Pro-Q ....i tried to fix something on it..and ruined it , cheap soldering guns !

There was a TubeFex at the last Orlando Guitar show/Expo i went to...didnt work but the guy wanted $50 for it...i balked and the guy next to me bought it

Always wanted to try one

Mike


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 30, 2021)

Crazy_Guitar said:


> I have one of these!
> 
> 
> I also have a Rocktron. Not the Voodu Valve, but the Chameleon (original blackface).
> Boy, it rawks so much!!!



I won't mind the necrobump since I want one of these as well  How are they? I know those behemoths have 9 tubes in there.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Apr 1, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> I won't mind the necrobump since I want one of these as well  How are they? I know those behemoths have 9 tubes in there.



Here's an excellent YouTube review of this preamp. It pretty much nails it (pros and cons).


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 1, 2021)

Leon just done another vid on the Intelifex...sounded fantastic. I like seeing these classic units being show cased ...

Mike


----------



## Crazy_Guitar (Apr 2, 2021)

Mourguitars said:


> Leon just done another vid on the Intelifex...sounded fantastic. I like seeing these classic units being show cased ...
> 
> Mike


I have one of those as well! Brutal unit! Still is par with what is done nowadays.

Apparently I missed that review!
And would you believe I had that in mind for years? (Doing video reviews of "classic" units...)


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Apr 4, 2021)

Mourguitars said:


> Leon just done another vid on the Intelifex...sounded fantastic. I like seeing these classic units being show cased ...
> 
> Mike



The only problem with the original Intellifex is it lacked certain effects, like flangers and phasers. For what those units are going for, you can pick up a TC Electronic G-Major 2 used for way cheaper. It’s good enough for Metallica to use playing sold out stadiums, and I think it’s just a better unit overall.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 4, 2021)

Both are great units...i prefer the Rocktron units myself

Load in AnalogKid85 presets...really shows what the Intellifex can do...guy has a great ear

I have his EVH presets ..put these in front...Ecstasy !

Mike


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 4, 2021)

Never had the Phase 90 so can't vouch for it, im sure it sounds great. But i did have the EVH Flanger and that pedal was the tits.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 4, 2021)

drgordonfreeman said:


> The only problem with the original Intellifex is it lacked certain effects, like flangers and phasers. For what those units are going for, you can pick up a TC Electronic G-Major 2 used for way cheaper. It’s good enough for Metallica to use playing sold out stadiums, and I think it’s just a better unit overall.



The Replifex has all the flanger, phaser chorus, rotary, tremolo stuff inside it incase you weren't aware of that unit. So does the Xpression.


----------



## Shask (Apr 4, 2021)

drgordonfreeman said:


> The only problem with the original Intellifex is it lacked certain effects, like flangers and phasers. For what those units are going for, you can pick up a TC Electronic G-Major 2 used for way cheaper. It’s good enough for Metallica to use playing sold out stadiums, and I think it’s just a better unit overall.


I have both and I kind of like the Intellifex more. However, I am mostly a chorus/detune, light delay, and reverb person. I dont really need much else. I am generally a fan of all the Rocktron stuff. I think the G Major 2 goes for more money these days. It is a great unit also, but I think it is best with a parallel mixer so that your whole signal isn't digitized. I find it much harder to dial in the reverb on it. The whole unit definitely has more of a hi-fi tone to it.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 4, 2021)

Shask said:


> I have both and I kind of like the Intellifex more. However, I am mostly a chorus/detune, light delay, and reverb person. I dont really need much else. I am generally a fan of all the Rocktron stuff. I think the G Major 2 goes for more money these days. It is a great unit also, but I think it is best with a parallel mixer so that your whole signal isn't digitized. I find it much harder to dial in the reverb on it. The whole unit definitely has more of a hi-fi tone to it.


 I hear a lot of people prefer the INtellifex over the Replifex over the years. I think it's because the Replifex has a smaller bandwidth. It only goes up to like 14k or something whereas the Intellifex and even the Xpression go much higher. I actually like the limited range on the Replifx because it suits the guitar speakers better. I look at the Nyquist folding freq as being around 7k which is perfect for a guitar speaker. 
- I'm always on the lookout for the XL Intelifex though strictly because of it's EQ and higher delays times. I found I never really use much other than delay and rever and dynamics stuff so it would suit me prefect, because I do like the Intellifex's reverbs alot more. As I'm sure you know the Replifex reverb is the same as the "low end" reverb algorithm in the Intellifex. I really just love all these units. I regret selling them all the time. At least I got my Replifex!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 4, 2021)

The main reason people seem to love the Intellifex is the chorus being so flexible, plus the 8-voice chorus. Overall I preferred my Replifex, even though age is starting to catch up and I think it's dying.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 4, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The main reason people seem to love the Intellifex is the chorus being so flexible, plus the 8-voice chorus. Overall I preferred my Replifex, even though age is starting to catch up and I think it's dying.


 That 8v chours is really nice. I've even seen many AxeFx rigs online that still have Intellifex's in them. I'd bet that's why. Everyone loves that 8v chorus.
- I gotta replace my Replifex pots soon. All my gear is getting the scrathy pot syndrome where not even cleaning works any more. The Rocktrons are soldered to the board so for me that's a scary thing to try myself. 
- I can't remember what it is with these era Rocktrons but I've heard them dying before and they have this wierd popping thing going on (like a relay switcher pop noise) and the Hush feature gets all artifact riddled. My buddy got his fixed by Rocktron about 10 years ago and I think it just came down to some capacitors or something like that. Easy fix for a tech that knows what to look for apparently. 
- I still want a VooDu Valve for a portable rig but stuff is getting expensive since covid came.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 4, 2021)

For me, i'm not sure how to explain it. It's like occasionally, the unit will make a high pitch beep. I also had a situation where it wouldn't turn on. Like it'd power on, but the screen would display a garbled mess and not do anything.



c7spheres said:


> That 8v chours is really nice. I've even seen many AxeFx rigs online that still have Intellifex's in them. I'd bet that's why. Everyone loves that 8v chorus.
> - I gotta replace my Replifex pots soon. All my gear is getting the scrathy pot syndrome where not even cleaning works any more. The Rocktrons are soldered to the board so for me that's a scary thing to try myself.
> - I can't remember what it is with these era Rocktrons but I've heard them dying before and they have this wierd popping thing going on (like a relay switcher pop noise) and the Hush feature gets all artifact riddled. My buddy got his fixed by Rocktron about 10 years ago and I think it just came down to some capacitors or something like that. Easy fix for a tech that knows what to look for apparently.
> - I still want a VooDu Valve for a portable rig but stuff is getting expensive since covid came.


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 4, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> That 8v chours is really nice. I've even seen many AxeFx rigs online that still have Intellifex's in them. I'd bet that's why. Everyone loves that 8v chorus.



Sometimes it's just because it's easier. For exemple, if you want to get the Edge's tone on "Numb", that's a standard patch on the Digitech DSP 256. If the unit is worth 100€, why not just buy and use it ?
It would be more efficient for me to work and earn the 100€ than to tweak the tone on my axe III because I have a shit ear for reproducing modulation effects. (Other good exemples are the SPX 90 used for "no more tears" and the amps used by Maiden for Seventh Son)


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 4, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For me, i'm not sure how to explain it. It's like occasionally, the unit will make a high pitch beep. I also had a situation where it wouldn't turn on. Like it'd power on, but the screen would display a garbled mess and not do anything.



Strange. I hope mine ever does that. I know the Hush circuit makes a bunch of noise when it starts to fail but not sure what it could be.
- The screen thing could be dirty contacts. I used to have an All Access controller and the screen did the same thing. segements going out or lighting up randomly. I talked to Jim and he said those displays rarely break (same vacuum display as the rack units but bigger) . He said it's probably dirty and to clean it with alcohol or contact cleaner where it solders to the board. I opened it up and the unit looked brand new. I thought no way it's dirty but I did what Jim said and cleaned them anyways. Turned the unit back on and it was perfect, even though it looked brand new. Maybe this can help your unit. Be aware though. Opening these units (the older ones without the detachable face plate) is like solving a Rubiks Cube. I love over engineered stuff.


----------



## Shask (Apr 4, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> I hear a lot of people prefer the INtellifex over the Replifex over the years. I think it's because the Replifex has a smaller bandwidth. It only goes up to like 14k or something whereas the Intellifex and even the Xpression go much higher. I actually like the limited range on the Replifx because it suits the guitar speakers better. I look at the Nyquist folding freq as being around 7k which is perfect for a guitar speaker.
> - I'm always on the lookout for the XL Intelifex though strictly because of it's EQ and higher delays times. I found I never really use much other than delay and rever and dynamics stuff so it would suit me prefect, because I do like the Intellifex's reverbs alot more. As I'm sure you know the Replifex reverb is the same as the "low end" reverb algorithm in the Intellifex. I really just love all these units. I regret selling them all the time. At least I got my Replifex!


I always figured the Intellifex was just more common because it was made much longer. It was the first Rocktron effects processor, and went through several iterations (Intellifex, Intellifex LTD, Intellifex Online, Intellifex Online MIK, Intelliverb, Intellifex XL, Intellipitch, etc...). It is just far more common. The Replifex wasn't made nearly as long, and it came much later when the world was starting to shift to floor processors, like the Digitech RP series, and the Boss GT series. The Replifex was also marketed towards emulating analog effects, not for really being a studio-grade effects processor.

I am not sure which I prefer. I go back and forth all the time. I like that the Replifex can do a true Pitch Detune ala EVH. The Intellifex can't really do that. I also like that it can do the detune+delay+reverb easily, where the Intellifex can't really do a tight detune, or can't have longer delays or the better reverb at the same time. However, if you stick to a basic 350ms or so delay with a basic reverb and light chorus, the two units can sound nearly identical. The Replifex has the Detune, but the Intellifex has the Ducker. Hard choice, lol.


----------



## Shask (Apr 4, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The main reason people seem to love the Intellifex is the chorus being so flexible, plus the 8-voice chorus. Overall I preferred my Replifex, even though age is starting to catch up and I think it's dying.


I go back and forth. Yeah, that 8-Voice Chrous is amazing, but the Replifex can do true Pitch Detune + Standard Chorus with tweakable delay time. I think I get more late 80's style Choruses more easily out the Replifex for that reason, and also Come As You Are style Choruses, but the Intellifex does the 90's STP and Deftones style Choruses more easily.


----------



## Shask (Apr 4, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> That 8v chours is really nice. I've even seen many AxeFx rigs online that still have Intellifex's in them. I'd bet that's why. Everyone loves that 8v chorus.
> - I gotta replace my Replifex pots soon. All my gear is getting the scrathy pot syndrome where not even cleaning works any more. The Rocktrons are soldered to the board so for me that's a scary thing to try myself.
> - I can't remember what it is with these era Rocktrons but I've heard them dying before and they have this wierd popping thing going on (like a relay switcher pop noise) and the Hush feature gets all artifact riddled. My buddy got his fixed by Rocktron about 10 years ago and I think it just came down to some capacitors or something like that. Easy fix for a tech that knows what to look for apparently.
> - I still want a VooDu Valve for a portable rig but stuff is getting expensive since covid came.


Rocktrons are pretty easy to replace knobs on, because the faceplate comes off, and you can just solder right there. You don't have to take the whole thing apart or remove PCBs or anything. Faceplate off, solder in new one, faceplate back on. 15 minutes.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 4, 2021)

Shask said:


> I always figured the Intellifex was just more common because it was made much longer. It was the first Rocktron effects processor, and went through several iterations (Intellifex, Intellifex LTD, Intellifex Online, Intellifex Online MIK, Intelliverb, Intellifex XL, Intellipitch, etc...). It is just far more common. The Replifex wasn't made nearly as long, and it came much later when the world was starting to shift to floor processors, like the Digitech RP series, and the Boss GT series. The Replifex was also marketed towards emulating analog effects, not for really being a studio-grade effects processor.
> 
> I am not sure which I prefer. I go back and forth all the time. I like that the Replifex can do a true Pitch Detune ala EVH. The Intellifex can't really do that. I also like that it can do the detune+delay+reverb easily, where the Intellifex can't really do a tight detune, or can't have longer delays or the better reverb at the same time. However, if you stick to a basic 350ms or so delay with a basic reverb and light chorus, the two units can sound nearly identical. The Replifex has the Detune, but the Intellifex has the Ducker. Hard choice, lol.



I know I keep saying it but I really do dream of an ultimate Rocktron unit coming out someday with all the best algorithms from every unit. That would be so dang cool. There's just something about the overall sound/vibe coming from those units that I really dig. The way they interact and preserve the original signal is still unequalled by other units even today. Even Lexicon's, TC's, and Eventides mess with the tone and dynamics of the input signal in comparison to these old units, imo. I do want me some Lexicon's again though.


----------



## Shask (Apr 4, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> I know I keep saying it but I really do dream of an ultimate Rocktron unit coming out someday with all the best algorithms from every unit. That would be so dang cool. There's just something about the overall sound/vibe coming from those units that I really dig. The way they interact and preserve the original signal is still unequalled by other units even today. Even Lexicon's, TC's, and Eventides mess with the tone and dynamics of the input signal in comparison to these old units, imo. I do want me some Lexicon's again though.


The closest to the ultimate you will probably ever get is a Prophecy II. I was looking at those the other day, and they seem like a "best-of" unit.

Yeah, I love the Rocktron units. I know they are not the best, but I love their transparency, and the way the effects blend with the sound. They are very meat-and-potatoes sounds, but they just blend very well with the core tone. It is hard for me to say I "hear" their tone, if that makes sense. Like, the G Major 2 that was brought up, when I use it, I hear the "TC Sound". All the effects have that hi-fi ultra clear presence thing going on. My Axe-FX II will run circles around a Rocktron, but there is something I love about their restricted nature and speak-and-spell display, lol. They just work, and sound great, with no extra fuss. No more, no less.

Speaking of Lexicon, I have been loving my Lexicon MPX-1 also. It is more of a PITA to use since it really needs a mixer, but the Detune on it is one of the best I own. I am currently using a desktop mixer to parallel my MPX-1 and G Major 2, but I bought a few circuit boards the other day to build a dedicated little parallel mixer pedal.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 4, 2021)

Shask said:


> The closest to the ultimate you will probably ever get is a Prophecy II. I was looking at those the other day, and they seem like a "best-of" unit.
> 
> Yeah, I love the Rocktron units. I know they are not the best, but I love their transparency, and the way the effects blend with the sound. They are very meat-and-potatoes sounds, but they just blend very well with the core tone. It is hard for me to say I "hear" their tone, if that makes sense. Like, the G Major 2 that was brought up, when I use it, I hear the "TC Sound". All the effects have that hi-fi ultra clear presence thing going on. My Axe-FX II will run circles around a Rocktron, but there is something I love about their restricted nature and speak-and-spell display, lol. They just work, and sound great, with no extra fuss. No more, no less.
> 
> Speaking of Lexicon, I have been loving my Lexicon MPX-1 also. It is more of a PITA to use since it really needs a mixer, but the Detune on it is one of the best I own. I am currently using a desktop mixer to parallel my MPX-1 and G Major 2, but I bought a few circuit boards the other day to build a dedicated little parallel mixer pedal.



- I've had the Prophesy three times. The first was a USA made Prophesy-1 v1 and was killer. I almost sold my entire rig at the time because it was so good. OF course I sold it off and regretted it. 
- I later go the Phrophesy-2 and it was like a totally different thing. Sounded bad. I thought it was because it was v2 or made in China or whatever so I sold it and got an old USA v1 back and it sounded like crap too.
- I couldn't figure out what it was causing this drastic difference compared to my memory of the first one so I sold it too. I've tried tube rolling them and everything but something is amiss.
- Fast forward about 10 years and I went to a guys house to buy a different piece of gear and he was jamming through a Prophesy V2 made in China and it sounded every bit as good as the first one I loved and remembered. Some of them sound phenomenal and some don't and not sure why, but they are great units. Gear is strange that way, but this was more than a compent tolerance thing and hearing that guys rig and it being awesome like my first was confirmation to me. Some of them suck some don't. The shitty ones' sound exactly like Megadeth album he used them for on tour with. They say Dave usedthe Line 6 for that album and only used Prophesy live but I swear it sounds just like it on that album.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 4, 2021)

Heres a link to Ryan's ( AnalogKid85 ) presets...check them out for the Intellifex , just found the link in my bookmarks...

Some he has the Editor page so you can manually enter if you dont have the midi uno..

Mike

https://onedrive.live.com/?id=A0E1778109AFBF59!128&cid=A0E1778109AFBF59


----------



## Shask (Apr 4, 2021)

Mourguitars said:


> Heres a link to Ryan's ( AnalogKid85 ) presets...check them out for the Intellifex , just found the link in my bookmarks...
> 
> Some he has the Editor page so you can manually enter if you dont have the midi uno..
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have his presets loaded in my Intellifex Online. There are many good ones in there, however, I do think many of them seem to be for the long decay time - ambient type thing, which I don't really do a lot.


----------



## Shask (Apr 4, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> - I've had the Prophesy three times. The first was a USA made Prophesy-1 v1 and was killer. I almost sold my entire rig at the time because it was so good. OF course I sold it off and regretted it.
> - I later go the Phrophesy-2 and it was like a totally different thing. Sounded bad. I thought it was because it was v2 or made in China or whatever so I sold it and got an old USA v1 back and it sounded like crap too.
> - I couldn't figure out what it was causing this drastic difference compared to my memory of the first one so I sold it too. I've tried tube rolling them and everything but something is amiss.
> - Fast forward about 10 years and I went to a guys house to buy a different piece of gear and he was jamming through a Prophesy V2 made in China and it sounded every bit as good as the first one I loved and remembered. Some of them sound phenomenal and some don't and not sure why, but they are great units. Gear is strange that way, but this was more than a compent tolerance thing and hearing that guys rig and it being awesome like my first was confirmation to me. Some of them suck some don't. The shitty ones' sound exactly like Megadeth album he used them for on tour with. They say Dave usedthe Line 6 for that album and only used Prophesy live but I swear it sounds just like it on that album.


That is really weird since it is all digital. Maybe there was a bad firmware version out there? Only thing hardware wise that would make sense is if they used different types of Opamps on the inputs and outputs. Most of it would be digital.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 4, 2021)

Shask said:


> That is really weird since it is all digital. Maybe there was a bad firmware version out there? Only thing hardware wise that would make sense is if they used different types of Opamps on the inputs and outputs. Most of it would be digital.



It really was wierd, but the crappy ones have this phasey sorta vibe you can't dial out. I just looked them up and holy crap! they're goinig for over a grand now? I got mine for around $400. Everything is going up insanely in price man. It seems the good ol days are gone for those deals.
- I'm really leaning on a Voodu Valve or MPX-g2 for a porta-rig. I really like both those units. The Voodu Valve does everything I would want (even the 1sec delay times) except the rotary, but I've heard the black face and the "tube series" Voodu Valves through Pa's a few times and they always seem to deliver the goods. The MPX-g2 is a killer unit too. I'm a bit partial to the Lexicon but it's harder to work with in terms of preamp and switching noise. It needs more taming from what I remember, but those verbs are phenomenal. Every bit on par in "real world" situations with the PCM81 I use to have. It'd be nice to revisit it.


----------



## boltzthrower (Apr 5, 2021)

Man, speaking of the Prophesy, it's the epitome of the title of this thread. I've seen them go for around $350 these days. I picked one up a year ago and had I known it was that good I would have happily shelled out big bucks for one back in the day. My high gain patch sounds like Powerball meets boosted Recto. Most underrated preamp ever.

And speaking of Rocktron, the Pro Gap is cool, too. With a boost in front it excels at nasty 90's death metal. It will faiI at modern tones though. I prefer it over the Chameleon and Voodu Valve. Never tried a Piranha though. And if, like me, you have a soft spot for harsh, disgusting 90's death metal tones, the Boss GX 700 is another good one.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 5, 2021)

I sold my Prophesy and my Piranha last year for $300 each last year...they were good to me...they were gone with in a week on CL in my area...Also sold the SPX90II..that i could not gel with at all for some reason..

Since i updated my rack with the new Valvesonic Pre's and the Kartakou along with the JMP-1 i didnt see any need for them

Expression , Mulitvalve and the Replifex are kinda the same except for the channel switching on the latter two...but never used the Phase, Flanger or Rotary in them much

Just bought the Patch Floor8...so i might be able to switch the Intelifex and another unit's midi along with my pedals in front Chorus and my EVH Phase/Flanger and switch midi with it...gotta look at the manual...really read it...lol

The Pre/Post Eq's really dial in the Prophesy tho...it was good to me , let someone else enjoy it !

Mike


----------



## Shask (Apr 6, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> That 8v chours is really nice. I've even seen many AxeFx rigs online that still have Intellifex's in them. I'd bet that's why. Everyone loves that 8v chorus.
> - I gotta replace my Replifex pots soon. All my gear is getting the scrathy pot syndrome where not even cleaning works any more. The Rocktrons are soldered to the board so for me that's a scary thing to try myself.
> - I can't remember what it is with these era Rocktrons but I've heard them dying before and they have this wierd popping thing going on (like a relay switcher pop noise) and the Hush feature gets all artifact riddled. My buddy got his fixed by Rocktron about 10 years ago and I think it just came down to some capacitors or something like that. Easy fix for a tech that knows what to look for apparently.
> - I still want a VooDu Valve for a portable rig but stuff is getting expensive since covid came.


I learned a pretty cool Replifex trick tonight that I didn't know about. Maybe you did?

You know if you put it on Pre Hush, it bypasses converting everything to Digital and keeps your analog dry. This messes up you serial effects (EQ, Tremelo, Compressor, etc...), however, I didn't know you can still use the EQ like this, and only EQ your effects chain without messing up your core tone. I was playing with EQing the Reverb to get more variety on cutting highs and lows, and also cutting highs and lows on Pitch Detune like I would on my Axe-FX to make it sound less processed. I never knew you could do this, but it definitely brings some more hidden versatility.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 7, 2021)

Awesome tip and find Shask !

I have the Multivalve in the rack ill have to try that out when I fire it up or get a chance i.e work ...I think both units are the same except the 12ax7 in there that I always bypass

Hey...have you tried the Replifex out front of a amp yet for the chorus, flange, phase ect ? Units like a stomp box in a rack Jim told me...havent seen any Vids on Youtube doing this

I tried some presets from Rocktrons site once, they still are in the Replifex that made them very clear not over saturated/processed like on the stock ones...I have to see what they did ...when I get a chance

6 a.m...waiting on a delivery guy at work....what ever having to work 9-5 and weekends off....its cut into my playing time that last 15 months....lol

Mike

BTW....Jim told me the pots get burned in on one spot i.e scratchy...he said turn them back and forth a 100 times each every now and again...I do that very often...and I haven't had a problem since with the pots...try it


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 7, 2021)

Shask said:


> I learned a pretty cool Replifex trick tonight that I didn't know about. Maybe you did?
> 
> You know if you put it on Pre Hush, it bypasses converting everything to Digital and keeps your analog dry. This messes up you serial effects (EQ, Tremelo, Compressor, etc...), however, I didn't know you can still use the EQ like this, and only EQ your effects chain without messing up your core tone. I was playing with EQing the Reverb to get more variety on cutting highs and lows, and also cutting highs and lows on Pitch Detune like I would on my Axe-FX to make it sound less processed. I never knew you could do this, but it definitely brings some more hidden versatility.



TLDR; Replifex does a lot more than people know. 

Thanks for pointing out this feature. Yes, I know about it but think most people don't, which may be a reason people wright off this unit, because without proper mixing it can be all hollow and phasey sounding, but yeah, this is a great feature. - It's different than the Intellifex and other Intelli-models as those use level and regeneration parameters rather than parallel mixing, but they essentially can get the same results either way, plus have regen option. Actually the Replfiex has regen too but the parameters are just in the effects parameters sections.

- For those that don't know, basically in the Replifex (and Intelli models) mixer section if it's set to Pre-Hush your raw signal is unaffected and the rest of the unit is like any other digital processor, but with the advantage of a parallel mixer for each of the listed effects rather than just the entire unit like an outboard mixer would do. Mixing the amount of effect signal to direct signal. It's different than almost every other processor because in the Rocktrons of this eta the core tone remains analog rather than digital, like literally almost every other processor. 

- From there, within each effects individual parameters list, you can mix and blend again (when an option) and still mix direct to processed effect additionally in the mixer section. - It's a bit confusing and results change depending on the pre/post hush mode. 
- Things like master Volume in the mixer section change depending on the mode. 
- For example; set to pre-hush and volume suddenly is a master effects only level while raw tone is unaffected. Switch to post and it controls volume for the entire unit. Other parameters work this way to. - It's nice because you can do things like compress or eq only the effects signal chain then blend with raw tone to taste using the input levels in the mixer. You can create a virtual w/d/w rig or autopan only the effects etc. - 
- You can use the EQ in parallel on only the effects like you were saying too @Shask. You can also use the same method with the compressor and speaker simulator too. Now stuff gets into experimental territory.

- One thing that took me a long time to get my head around was the "source" parameter in the delay section. with this you can do things like modulate or pitch shift only the delayed signal while leaving the direct signal unaffected. You might have to be in post hush to do this. I'd have to recheck, but the result is there. 
- It's pretty cool because combined with the other method you were messing with you can have a modualted delay line for example, where only the delay taps are modulated and high filter dampened but still have a nice crisp reverb if wanted, and you can blend how much of the reverb 0-100% is blended into the direct vs only the delay tap. There's more than one way to do it with all the level controls too. - Then using the the EQ method you were messing with blend it all in nicely so it gels well together and then go to the mixer section and blend the master volume with your core tone. So core tone uneffected, crispy reverb and modulated analog delay sim type sound with only the delay taps modulated and lo-fi'd. 

- You can do things like play a note and it's unaffected/raw but then only on the delay taps you have modulation and reverb pop out on only the delays taps. You can to this with stuff like tremolo and pitch too. Then you can blend how much of the effect will be blended into that blend (confusing right?)

- It's all about the mixer and level controls really. You have the input and output master on the physical knobs, you have the direct input level to digital mixer, the blend mix parameter, the individual effects levels master mixer levels and more levels. It's levels crazy.
- Alot of people fail to read that the front panel input level is only showing input level if at the title page screen of the preset. Everywhere else (when not at the title screen) is actually showing output level. This is critical for gain staging your rig for a optimal levels.

Sorry to hijack thread. I'm getting all gitty about thinking about messing aroudn with it again. 



Mourguitars said:


> Awesome tip and find Shask !
> 
> I have the Multivalve in the rack ill have to try that out when I fire it up or get a chance i.e work ...I think both units are the same except the 12ax7 in there that I always bypass
> 
> ...



Yep, Mutltivalve and Replifex are the same with the exception of the tube and mono input on the Multivalve. Xpression is the same as Replifex but no switchign jacks and it has a higher bandwidth (upto 16k rather than 14k)

- I've tried the Replifex in front of amp input and honestly didn't like it much at first. If you use impedence transformers (low to high-z for Replifex output to amp input and low to high-z for guitar output to Replifex input) or are really careful with you levels then it can work very well, but the main issues was noise because of it being in front. 
- It's totally doable with good results but much harder to control levels and noise. It just takes more time. I also thought it messed with the feel of the amp and guitar too. Worth a try for sure though. It's a viable option depending on taste. It's not garbage or anything if you spend time dialing it in. It still sounds good if you spend the time, but I think it's better after a preamp, imo. Now I'm having thoughts of putting my backup unit in a lops swticher and usinng it as a big programmable stomp box.
- My units pots are scratchy and I gotta replace the pots soon. I've done that back and forth thing so much I think they're finally wearing out. I love these units though. I think I've had mine since 97' and it's still going strong. 

-
Years of staring at the block diagrams and experimenting and the unit still holds some mystery. 

- Sorry for long response but I think eventually people will realize these are sleeper untis. Replifex and all the other Intelli-stuff was used by many pros on tour and in the studio for a good while. I think people just forget and move on then rediscover.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 7, 2021)

Great read c7spheres...ill have to try the mixer section and it is a bit confusing, ill admit that..in my younger years i would twist knobs and change parameters ...now i read and reread the manuals...and you are right...we dont use a lot of these effects units to its full potential ....we get bored and move on to the next latest and greatest....im at fault for that , but the internet and forums i think you learn faster today...when we bought these units in the 90's ...we were on our own ...lol

I used the Multivalve in the rack because of the mono in and stereo out because of the Patch8 switcher is mono out...make things simple and one less cable...i like the unit tho

Things do come back around full circle...rediscover old units, kinda glad for that...some you tubers show me things i didnt know...!

Going to try your tips on the modulated delay.....sounds trick !

Theres a Pro gap Ultra on Reverb looked very clean...just seen it, didnt look at the price tho

My Mint Patchmate red and Black one , seen one for $600...lol

People think they have gold i guess...its worth what people will pay !

Mike


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 7, 2021)

@Mourguitars , Yeah things are getting crazy expensive and hard to come bye. I think a lot of people are starting to hear things they like and wanting to give them a try again. If we think about it, almost all of the stuff we love was done with gear that's considered outdated now but it still has mojo.

- Sidebar; For anyone reading above about putting the Replfiex in front of the amp I need to make a correction; (low to high-z for Replifex output to amp input and low to high-z for guitar output to Replifex input) should read low to high-z for guitar output to Replifex input.

- Those patchmates were awesome. I tried a few of them and they were all riddle with ground issues. I had a modified one that sounded perfect (some kinda resistor mod on the inputs and outputs) but I sold it in a moment of lapse of judgement. 
- FYi, the other units can all do a mono input and a stereo output. You just plug into the mono/R jack and it will stil come out stereo if you want. They have a mono/stereo output mode that's switchable to in the global menu. That's another thing these units do well. They sum stereo inputs to mono really well without any phasing issues. Stereo input only works on the dry thru signal but stereo output can be used in any mode. That Multivalve is nice though. The tube inside does impart a little smoothness and the fact it can be bypassed is what really makes it great for those times you don't need it. 

- For the time (and even compared to a lot of stuff nowadays) the Rocktrons really had it nailed in terms of real time midi control. I love the Replifex can control 10 parameters at the same time, each with their own (or shared) cc#'s and customized high/low or inverted values etc. It's been invaluable to the way I control stuff. Combinded with smooth preset changes these units were really impossible to beat in their day without going far more expensive with a rack mixers and higher end processors and such. Such great units. Yes, I'm Rocktron fanboy! At least for those series of units.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 8, 2021)

Yes, I'm Rocktron fanboy!

Same here LOL...!!!

I have that Floor patch8 coming on Friday....

Im off to get my 1st shot...nervous/excited

Mike


----------



## Gudbrand (Apr 8, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> Years of staring at the block diagrams and experimenting and the unit still holds some mystery.
> 
> - Sorry for long response but I think eventually people will realize these are sleeper untis. Replifex and all the other Intelli-stuff was used by many pros on tour and in the studio for a good while. I think people just forget and move on then rediscover.



Gotta love deep dives like this from someone that's spent a lot of time with the unit. I had just seen a Replifex for sale before reading your post, so I went back to grab it.

It's such a nice feature that Rocktron units can keep your signal analog, so you don't need a separate mixer for parallel digital effects.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 8, 2021)

@Gudbrand That's great! Not sure if you're familiar with these ear units or not but they're great. If you have nay questions or need help or anything after you get it just PM me and I'll answer best I can. 
- What are you gonna connect it to?


----------



## Gudbrand (Apr 8, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> @Gudbrand That's great! Not sure if you're familiar with these ear units or not but they're great. If you have nay questions or need help or anything after you get it just PM me and I'll answer best I can.
> - What are you gonna connect it to?


Thanks! I’ll definitely reach out if I have any questions. Never worked with a Rocktron effects unit before.

I’m planning on building a small travel rack with it, since the analog dry through means it wouldn’t need a mixer, and the Replifex amp controls could switch channels on a preamp. I grabbed a Rocktron Widowmaker a while back that might make a nice preamp for it. A Peavey Rockmaster would be another option.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 9, 2021)

C7spheres....how much do you set the mix , say like the Delay , like a Rhythm delay into the mix 1 repeat ?

Gonna crash here at the warehouse and do some way way over due playing tonight ...

Got the rack with new cables and wiring to where the rack Tray slides the way it should today..all is left is to velcro the pedals down...have Room to put either a EQ or something else in the tray with those new EBS flat patch cables...they save a lotta space ( or make a lot more space )

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 9, 2021)

Sorry ...the Effect Level

have mine set at 1.0


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 9, 2021)

I keep mine at pretty generic levels. 0db, -10 etc. Usually the direct and effect level are at 0db and the master volume is at 127 in the mixer section. Normally the fx levels themselves are adjusted to taste depending on the preset and blend wanted. My delay and reverb levels usually hover around -10, but modulation effect are normally near max then turned down and blended to taste.
-It really can make a huge differnce just fine tuning levels just like when mixing an eq or semething. Seemingly insignifigant adjustments can make a collective difference etc.
- Other things to make note of that seem like don't matter at first are where to tap the levels from. For example if you have an effect master level in the mixer of 0db and a delay master level of -10, it doesn't seem to make a difference if you flip flop those, but under some scenarios it matters quite a bit. One big balancing act.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 9, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> I keep mine at pretty generic levels. 0db, -10 etc. Usually the direct and effect level are at 0db and the master volume is at 127 in the mixer section. Normally the fx levels themselves are adjusted to taste depending on the preset and blend wanted. My delay and reverb levels usually hover around -10, but modulation effect are normally near max then turned down and blended to taste.
> -It really can make a huge differnce just fine tuning levels just like when mixing an eq or semething. Seemingly insignifigant adjustments can make a collective difference etc.
> - Other things to make note of that seem like don't matter at first are where to tap the levels from. For example if you have an effect master level in the mixer of 0db and a delay master level of -10, it doesn't seem to make a difference if you flip flop those, but under some scenarios it matters quite a bit. One big balancing act.




Thank You !

I was adding in the level...sounded like @zz

The -10 did the trick my Rhythm Delays its there but not over powering like it was ...Hit "store" and done !

Need to work on the chorus ...just to add a little color, but there barley on

Those EBS Flat patch cables are nice...gave me more room in the rack tray....might try that MXR Chorus in that empty spot...save the Hardwire for the pedalboard, but first ill try to dial it in on the Multivalve first

Rig sounds fantastic with my "B " pedals...the Bad Monkey shines out of all the TS style ..it sounds the best in the rack...the right amount on mid hump

Mike


----------



## Shask (Apr 9, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> TLDR; Replifex does a lot more than people know.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out this feature. Yes, I know about it but think most people don't, which may be a reason people wright off this unit, because without proper mixing it can be all hollow and phasey sounding, but yeah, this is a great feature. - It's different than the Intellifex and other Intelli-models as those use level and regeneration parameters rather than parallel mixing, but they essentially can get the same results either way, plus have regen option. Actually the Replfiex has regen too but the parameters are just in the effects parameters sections.
> 
> ...


Good post! Yeah, I was actually reading about the Delay source setting recently, and I still havent quite figured out how to use it. I thought it sounded like you could use it to modulate the repeats, but not sure how to set it to make that happen.

Opposite problem with my MPX-1. I try to use Detune and Delay, and it only ends up in the repeats and I dont know why, lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 9, 2021)

I gotta say the Detune in the Replifex/Intellifex is what makes me want to get that new Eventide pedal. I loved the effect to emulate dual tracking. It also doubles as a delay and chorus so it'll pretty much do what I want my Replifex to do in a smaller package.


----------



## Shask (Apr 9, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> I keep mine at pretty generic levels. 0db, -10 etc. Usually the direct and effect level are at 0db and the master volume is at 127 in the mixer section. Normally the fx levels themselves are adjusted to taste depending on the preset and blend wanted. My delay and reverb levels usually hover around -10, but modulation effect are normally near max then turned down and blended to taste.
> -It really can make a huge differnce just fine tuning levels just like when mixing an eq or semething. Seemingly insignifigant adjustments can make a collective difference etc.
> - Other things to make note of that seem like don't matter at first are where to tap the levels from. For example if you have an effect master level in the mixer of 0db and a delay master level of -10, it doesn't seem to make a difference if you flip flop those, but under some scenarios it matters quite a bit. One big balancing act.


I keep my Rocktron units pretty similar. I keep the mixer effect and direct levels at 0, and then the individual effect levels are usually between -1 and -15, depending on how strong I want the effect.

I wish the Replifex had a computer editor like the Intellifex. It would make it easier to visualize all the parameters together.


----------



## Shask (Apr 9, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I gotta say the Detune in the Replifex/Intellifex is what makes me want to get that new Eventide pedal. I loved the effect to emulate dual tracking. It also doubles as a delay and chorus so it'll pretty much do what I want my Replifex to do in a smaller package.


I really like the Detune on the Replifex. I think it is preset 9 that is called Dimension that uses that effect and sounds good.

I don't like the Detune on the Intellifex though. I think there is too much of a delay to get that EVH type sound. I like it for that static STP - Plush type Chorus, but not the EVH style.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 9, 2021)

On the Expression , i have it in the loop ..Mono /Analog..in the Ceriatone 800 i went down to -20 on the Delay

I tried every # down to -20 but that seemed to work in the setup..

I turned the EQ on and played around...i took out the mid's at -15 since i have mid heavy EL34's , a boost and the V30/G12H speakers

1189 on the freq, and 1.0 bandwidth ..really tighten the amp up

Thats with semi fresh ears and a good volume

I have the Dominion in the San Dimas Charvel..thats a mid heavy pick-up



Shask said:


> I really like the Detune on the Replifex. I think it is preset 9 that is called Dimension that uses that effect and sounds good.
> 
> I don't like the Detune on the Intellifex though. I think there is too much of a delay to get that EVH type sound. I like it for that static STP - Plush type Chorus, but not the EVH style.




You know ..ive been working on that one preset i forgot about the Detune patch..

On the Intelilfex ...AnalogKid85's ..1-6-2012 folder has some awesome presets

Motley Riffs..
BFMV Tears dont Fall...
JP solo...
Metallica Riffs..
Lukather pan Delay...
Scorpions Rhythm...
And he had a VH Reverb that is Awesome...

Check them out

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 9, 2021)

Damn...i lost my long post...lol

Nope....long day Pg 12


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 9, 2021)

Mourguitars said:


> Thank You !
> 
> I was adding in the level...sounded like @zz
> 
> ...



Wow man. You've got it covered. I've wanted to try those Rocktron Pre's and The Colosos since I first learned about them. What a kick ass versatile rig there man. - How do you like that Loop8 Patchmate's buffer and how is it on relay pop/click noise? Now I'm gonna be gassin over those pre's as the values skyrocket. I missed out when they had that $250 sale or whatever it was. Dang.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 9, 2021)

Shask said:


> Good post! Yeah, I was actually reading about the Delay source setting recently, and I still havent quite figured out how to use it. I thought it sounded like you could use it to modulate the repeats, but not sure how to set it to make that happen.
> 
> Opposite problem with my MPX-1. I try to use Detune and Delay, and it only ends up in the repeats and I dont know why, lol.



Yep, you can modulate only the reapets. 
- I have to get to my rig to look at it but I think you set source 2 to 100% and it takes it off the last effect in the chain, so if you're doing a detune it will only detune the delay tap and the orignal signal can still be blended in to one or both sides as well, and you can also choose and blend via panning in the delay section which and how much of each side gets the detune effect. 
- The direct uneffected signals are controlled via the input mixer dir level parameters and the mixer sections of any modulation and reverb effect using the dir <> eff balance things are all gonna wanna be set to the right at 100%. All I can remember off the top my head so I could be wrong, but I'll look again. I could be wrong. You can do the doubled guitar type thing too with short delay times or like a -7-12cent pitch thing.
- The pre/post thing is always critical to how it affects or acts so set to pre for it to affect only the effects and direct taps(dir signal tap not delay tap) but not the analog direct and set to post for it to affect everything. - All the modaltion effects are stronger in post mode just like processor being ran in series but with Replifex pre mode is more like parallel processing. Stuff is confusing, sorry.




Mourguitars said:


> On the Expression , i have it in the loop ..Mono /Analog..in the Ceriatone 800 i went down to -20 on the Delay
> 
> I tried every # down to -20 but that seemed to work in the setup..
> 
> ...



Nice. Not sure if you know the pre/post hush thing but with pretty much everything in the unit, if you go post hush you're gonna get more rich performance out of it (not sure which mode you're in.),but if you're in post hush the EQ will be affecting everything and in pre hush it only affects the effects (basically parallel processing) so if you want to affect the preamps tone completely using the Replifex Eq then use it in post hush, otherwise the preamp remains analog and the eq is for only the effects, but it's also for the tap off the direct too where the effects derive the signal from. The other levels for direct and effect balance and leves etc are just tapping off the direct not the entire direct signal. It's wierd. Block diagram explains it better.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 10, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> Wow man. You've got it covered. I've wanted to try those Rocktron Pre's and The Colosos since I first learned about them. What a kick ass versatile rig there man. - How do you like that Loop8 Patchmate's buffer and how is it on relay pop/click noise? Now I'm gonna be gassin over those pre's as the values skyrocket. I missed out when they had that $250 sale or whatever it was. Dang.



Thanks c7spheres !

I dont get any noise switching with my all access midi switcher...i have the black Touring one with the hex volume pedal mounted..got a smoking deal on CL on it

Dont have it hooked up at the moment..people stop by and step on all the switches for fun, but it works seamless ...

All the Pre Amps are in the Patch8...Pedals are in front going into that PedalPCB Muzzle i built ( like a Zuul ) with the thru key mod and into the Rack Tuner...

In the last loop in the patch i have the PedalPCB Muzzle top jacks into switcher ....last ...then out to the Multivalve 

I bought those Buzz Kills , the Ebtech hum thing....still had ground hum...drove me nuts until i put the Muzzle noise gate last in the switcher.....

You can hear a pin drop quite now...fixed the issue

I built 2 of those noise gates...Cost about $48 in parts with the IC...well worth it !

*IC THAT4301 ...has been out of stock for some time now...wanting to **build a few more of those pedals.....they been talking about that pedal over at RT...some ones making clones on Reverb

Im in post mode on the effects unit...like you mentioned, You explained some other things i didnt know...thanks !!!

Damn...i played pretty good tonight for once...stoked about that

Having Great gear is inspiring ! Call me crazy but i like my rack vs the FM3...i could use that for effects in the Rack tray.....Fractal has awesome effects....but i like Tubes 

Something else to try down the road with the FM3 into the rack...oh boy, ill be seeing a lot of sunrises...lol

Mike

*


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 10, 2021)

Mourguitars said:


> Thanks c7spheres !
> 
> I dont get any noise switching with my all access midi switcher...i have the black Touring one with the hex volume pedal mounted..got a smoking deal on CL on it
> 
> ...



I'll bet it sounds incredible! Thanks for sharing this. I'm really starting to gas a bit now : ) Throw in the FM3 and theres probably nothing it can't do.


- Sidebar; Something to be aware of is if you're getting hum and noise and need the gate to block it, and even though it's a solution, you're tone and feel will get even better (like a lot better) if you can actually solve the ground issues. Problem is it can take forever and pulling out your hair before you get there. People die of old age tyring to solve this stuff. 

- Something to maybe look into if you ever feeling like trying to tackle that monster again would be isolation.

- I'm using a wannabe star grounding method type approach, Humfrees, and a combination of Hum Eliminators when needed (even though I don't really need Hum Eliminators, they help when other locations have issues, the neighbors a/c unit kicks on etc, and they are a godsend to have in there). Not that I'm traveling around with my rig or anything. I just keep them connected because I like how they feel and don't have to worry. They keep all the signals "in check" and also keep phase shifting from existing because I'm doing a stereo rig with unbalanced cables. The phase shifting is that random thing that happens where you think things feel or sound thinner and then they get better but you can't palce your finger on it, or one side gets louder than the other for a moment even though they were both even a second ago. You question if it's just in your head or if it's the gear it's so subtle. The Ebtech's solve those problems and keep things stable and in check, which translates to more stability in the feel.

- I learned some tricks from a tech at Mesa a long time ago. Use Humfrees rack tabs on everything except the power amp and power supply, put electrical tape on the rack rails except the power amp and power supply, if needed put butcher paper sandwiched between pieces except the power amp, use the star ground method whenever possible, and never use cheap power strips or switchmode supplys like I-Spots and such. I tried all that and stuff got a lot better. After years more experimenting things are basically perfect in that area. 

- I just recently got my rack back together and had major grounding and hum issues and couldn't figure them out. I was getting midi zipper noises from expression pedals bleeding into the audio (which shoudn't be possible) and all kinds of crap. - After about two weeks and almost giving up I found out it was just that I accidentally used a 2.5mm tip adapter on my Axess GRX4 rather than a 2.1mm tip. All problems solved with that small change. I tore the rack apart and rebuilt it multiple times before the sound cured it self out of nowhere. I started poking around and the second I touched that power supply tip on the GRX4 I could control it from perfect to garbage by breathing on it basically. I poked around there before and it never did that but now it's all good again. No issues since. That extra 0.4mm was causing the midi jacks ground to ground to audio ground (before the midi opto-isoaltor). 
- A little bit risky thing I'll do too sometimes is get small alligator clip wires and clip one end to the power supply ground or another peice of gear and then poke around with the other end touching things. Basically probing for when it gets better or worse. - I found that when the rack is on heavy distortion channel I can wave my hand around gear in mid air and the bleeding interference will come through like an antenna. Helps narrow down problem areas and then can start connecting and lifting grounds to get everything perfect. When everything is good there is no more interference or bleed through. I'm just glad I finally got done with it and can jam again. This stuff is way to involved sometimes.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 10, 2021)

@Shask @Mourguitars


Shask said:


> Good post! Yeah, I was actually reading about the Delay source setting recently, and I still havent quite figured out how to use it. I thought it sounded like you could use it to modulate the repeats, but not sure how to set it to make that happen.
> 
> Opposite problem with my MPX-1. I try to use Detune and Delay, and it only ends up in the repeats and I dont know why, lol.



So I was messing around with it last night and remember how it works. This might sound wierd and might change everything about this processor for you in terms of new experimenting. Like I said, there's still mystery in this thing.

Basically, take the "source 2" parameter and set it to "voice 2", set the dir/eff mix to 100% in the mixer section for everything (possibly not necessary but it's a good starting place) and the critical thing here is to turn down the pitch shifters volume all the way (wtf!) yeah, turn down all the modulation effects volumes (even if they aren't turned on) use the blend in the mixer section and dir/eff levels along with the reverb and delay settings to dial it in. It's one of those mixer's within a mixer in a mixer within a enigma in a paradox in a dream things. 
- This starts getting really bizzare to the pointof not making sense. Like why does the phaser volume matter or change things if it's not even in the chain or turned on? Yeah it's weird.

- You can do things like have only the delay taps with pitch shifter on them but if you also turn chorus on it will be in there to, on only the taps. If you want the pitch only in the direct or vise-versa that can be done to. It works on the flanger and other stuf too.
- Stuff that's quasi-possible but has to be dialed in by ear is stuff like having a chorus on only the direct centered L/R, while also having a chorus and pitch on only the repeats. Stuff like that is more of a practical illusion but can be done with reverb blends etc.

- It's probably best if I make some patches and make a .sysex file or recall settings sheet for you so you can see how they are constructed and how subtle differences can do amazing things never thought possible from this unit. It may take me some time to get them done but if interested I can make a couple example patches. I don't have a drop box or anything so I can email them or upload them to some place I don't need an account to do so. I could also to a recall settings sheet and attach them here or something. I don't think Rocktron let's just anyone upload patches to their patchbay exchange thing but I'll look into that too. I'll make some with more extreme rate and pitch settings so it's obvious what they're doing when you bink and mute a string or something like that.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 10, 2021)

Wow awesome info and Tip !

Ive seen that star ground before, in less smaller racks...makes sense along with those tabs ect...correct the problem..but my hum wasn't bad , but it was there 

Tonights project is go get the iPad , put in the lap and do whatcha said in the post above...then hit the compare button !

Im on OS Catalina on my iMac ...i dont even know if the .sysex / midi ono works now with the Fractal Editor installed it seems to take over with there icon , but i can boot up on my old hard drive ...just remembered 

These units are way smarter , and the manual doesn't cover these tricks..looking forward to try !

Mike


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 10, 2021)

Mourguitars said:


> Wow awesome info and Tip !
> 
> Ive seen that star ground before, in less smaller racks...makes sense along with those tabs ect...correct the problem..but my hum wasn't bad , but it was there
> 
> ...


 I'll probably come up with a recall sheet too since you can't export a Replfiex. sysex file to a Multivalve but just keep messing with stuff and you'll get an idea how wierd it is. Like I said, there's still mystery in there. I'm not positive the Multivavle reacts exactlyt he same as the Replifex but I assume it does because they're almost ideantical. I had a Multivavle a long time ago but didn't use it long enough to know if this stuff reacts the same or not. I'd bet it does though.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 10, 2021)

I have the Replifex as well, its just not used at the moment..i cut both on and go thru each parameter , other than the Tube and one mono input i think they are the same

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 10, 2021)

Both the same except the Tube parameter ..just scrolled thru


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 10, 2021)

Worked ....you da man !

Awesome tip and trick...

Mike


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 11, 2021)

Mourguitars said:


> Worked ....you da man !
> 
> Awesome tip and trick...
> 
> Mike


 Awesome! I just hacked a couple pags from the Replifex manual and made a preset recall sheet for you and @Shask or anyone else that's wants it to keep track of important presets.
- I added the columns to the right. Here's a quick breakdown;
- "Stored Value" is obviusly what the stored value is.
- "Initial Value" is whatever you want it to be. For example if you always recal that preset in a bypassed state or use a realtime control etc then the parameter may not intially be the same as the stored value. It's more of a reminder tab of what the parameter value should be upon recall.
- CC# and Upper and Lower value are for any parameter that use continuous control within that preset.
- I was gonna make a form you could just type it in but then it was to much work for a recall sheet.
So for anyone that wants it I've attached it.


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 11, 2021)

Man ....thats so awesome !

Ill print a lot of copies and put them in a folder...its a lot better than my hand written notes that i cant hardly read or make out at times in my ringed notebook ...lol

Thanks c7spheres.....wow

I put a Timmy clone in my rack last night...its sounds great boosting my pre's...its a mid gain/boost/ad or minus bass/treble pedal....forgot i built it

My rack is sounding fantastic now as well as the Expression in the loop of my Ceriatone 800...its all coming together quite nicely this week tone wise ....about time !

But had some great tips from ya !

I did tube roll in my 800..found a great combo with the HotMod V2....been a very productive week in dialing in gear !

Again thanks

Mike


----------



## Shask (Apr 13, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> @Shask @Mourguitars
> 
> 
> So I was messing around with it last night and remember how it works. This might sound wierd and might change everything about this processor for you in terms of new experimenting. Like I said, there's still mystery in this thing.
> ...


I was able to get this to work the other night! I had a chorus modulated delay going.

I assume the key is the eff<>dir settings. I wish I understood those better. I am fine with all the dry/wet mixing stuff, but still not completely sure what these settings do.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 14, 2021)

Shask said:


> I was able to get this to work the other night! I had a chorus modulated delay going.
> 
> I assume the key is the eff<>dir settings. I wish I understood those better. I am fine with all the dry/wet mixing stuff, but still not completely sure what these settings do.



I like having a super fast chorus rate and pitch in only the taps and blend in a 6 stage phaser too. It gets a cool Rotovibe type sound, and it's totally different than the Rotary in the unit which is obivously more like a leslie. 

- The dir<>eff is confusing. I'm gonna have to sit down to get my head around it again so I can actually attempt to expalin it. I haven't messed with it very much for a long time now, but basically those dir<eff settings can affect things like the pitch block too. They affect the direct level input to the effects but also blend. Like the phaser one for example can affect the pitch level/blend, even if it's not turned on.


----------



## Shask (Apr 14, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> I like having a super fast chorus rate and pitch in only the taps and blend in a 6 stage phaser too. It gets a cool Rotovibe type sound, and it's totally different than the Rotary in the unit which is obivously more like a leslie.
> 
> - The dir<>eff is confusing. I'm gonna have to sit down to get my head around it again so I can actually attempt to expalin it. I haven't messed with it very much for a long time now, but basically those dir<eff settings can affect things like the pitch block too. They affect the direct level input to the effects but also blend. Like the phaser one for example can affect the pitch level/blend, even if it's not turned on.


From the manual they appear to be the direct/previous effect mix going to each effect. However, how that is different than the main analog mix I am not sure. They definitely seem to control the mix of the direct signal through the different effects, but it is confusing how you send it from one to another. Its like the level sends it to the main mix, but the dir<>eff just sends it to the next effect without passing it to the main mix.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 27, 2021)

Ok. I've been messing with the Replifex again and apparently forgot a lot about it. After revisiting it and taking notes I have a much better understanding of it and feel like I got a new processor in some ways : )

- I figured since I already put in a bunch of work on notes and already made the preset recall sheets that I'd package those together with at least a little more legible block diagrams than compared to the download manual, but also make a sort of "Replifex Primer" and take a stab at demystifying some of this unit. 
- Hopefully others get use out of it.
- I'm glad I did this. I hear new tones in my future. 
- Don't blame me because it's confusing  

Here's a .pdf file of them... 
- The full version has the Recall sheets from above attached but I can't upload a file that big (3mb) here so you still need the recall sheets if you want those. This has 5 pages of text and the block diagrams inside it. I also had to reduce the quality too to meet the file size limit but it's still legible. 

Enjoy : )


----------



## Shask (May 1, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> Ok. I've been messing with the Replifex again and apparently forgot a lot about it. After revisiting it and taking notes I have a much better understanding of it and feel like I got a new processor in some ways : )
> 
> - I figured since I already put in a bunch of work on notes and already made the preset recall sheets that I'd package those together with at least a little more legible block diagrams than compared to the download manual, but also make a sort of "Replifex Primer" and take a stab at demystifying some of this unit.
> - Hopefully others get use out of it.
> ...


Very cool! I am sure it will help some people. It definitely seems confusing because there is an analog dry, and then a digital dry, but the worse part is how the digital dry has so many splits. Its not bad for general use, but confusing if you really get into trying to modulate some effects with other effects in specific ways. Makes you appreciate the Axe-FX, where you can just see how blocks are connected to other blocks as you draw the paths in the grid.


----------



## Shask (May 1, 2021)

Loving Leon's new Pitch Detune video! Great comparison. I would have been fun to hear the Replifex in there also. I still don't like the Intellifex for this. The MPX-1 does great though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 1, 2021)

Shask said:


> Loving Leon's new Pitch Detune video! Great comparison. I would have been fun to hear the Replifex in there also. I still don't like the Intellifex for this. The MPX-1 does great though.




H9 sounded best clean. SPX90 and FM3 best dirty.


----------



## c7spheres (May 1, 2021)

Shask said:


> Loving Leon's new Pitch Detune video! Great comparison. I would have been fun to hear the Replifex in there also. I still don't like the Intellifex for this. The MPX-1 does great though.



- I saw that. I went straight to the Intellifex clips. It sounds good but definitley generic compared to the Replifex. Leon does a pretty great job I gotta say. He's really getting the word out for keeping the older units in use. I think he doesn't mess with the Replifex much because he said his unit acts up or something. Replifex is a sleeper in plain sight. I gotta agree with @HeHasTheJazzHands though. H9 and SPX90/FM3 for this video probably my fav's too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 1, 2021)

Yeah my Replifex is my go-to detune machine. it's instant Mick Mars live tone. Does he use one or does he use Eventide effects?

Also I feel like the H9 was actually the worst dirty tone. It sounded way too flangy and kinda colored the tone too much. But that modulation sounded great clean.


----------



## c7spheres (May 1, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah my Replifex is my go-to detune machine. it's instant Mick Mars live tone. Does he use one or does he use Eventide effects?
> 
> Also I feel like the H9 was actually the worst dirty tone. It sounded way too flangy and kinda colored the tone too much. But that modulation sounded great clean.



I know Mick Mars had both H3000's and Replifex in his rack so it could be either one. I think the 311 dude used a Replifex for this too, if remember right. 

- That's the hard part for me is getting it to sound good with distortion without sounding flangey, but it's in there by it's nature. It's like telling it to do it but not do it at the same time or something. In Leon's vid he's using +/- 11 cents he says. I've been using 7-12 cents depending on the mix. Mine need more work but I'm getting similar results to Leon's. I think I just maybe can't hang with the phase issues it brings to distorted tone's but it's really nice for some things.


----------



## Shask (May 1, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> H9 sounded best clean. SPX90 and FM3 best dirty.


That SPX90 sounded great in that video. I kind of want one, but they are REALLLLY old compared to many of these units. I don't mind older, but early 80's is pushing it in terms of maintenance issues.

The H9 did sound great clean, but I wonder if the mix was higher, because the effect sounded stronger.

I kind of wonder about some of the settings. For example, the MPX-1 is one of my favorite detuners in terms of the units I own, but it didnt sound as good in this video. It sounded like he had some modulation on. I wonder if he was using the detune factory presets, which many of them have an LFO modulating the pitch on the detune, which makes it less static.


----------



## Shask (May 1, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> - I saw that. I went straight to the Intellifex clips. It sounds good but definitley generic compared to the Replifex. Leon does a pretty great job I gotta say. He's really getting the word out for keeping the older units in use. I think he doesn't mess with the Replifex much because he said his unit acts up or something. Replifex is a sleeper in plain sight. I gotta agree with @HeHasTheJazzHands though. H9 and SPX90/FM3 for this video probably my fav's too.


I get what he got on this video when trying to use the Intellifex for detune. It has sort of a weird short delay or reverb type thing going on with the detune. I dont think it can do a short of enough time delay to get that tight type of detune. Its the one main thing I dont like about the Intellifex.

Yeah, I think the SPX90 and FM3 sounded great. As I mentioned above, I think the MPX-1 can sound better. I didn't think the Eventide pedals sounded as good as the racks. The TC Elec sounded pretty good also, pretty comparable to the G Major 2 I have.

I kind of wonder if he could make them more similar with more tweaking. For example, on my Axe II I generally use a low and hi cut on the detune to clear up the low and high end some. The Eventides always sound like they have a big high cut on. The MPX-1, and Replifex could use the EQ on just the detune to do this.


----------



## Shask (May 1, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah my Replifex is my go-to detune machine. it's instant Mick Mars live tone. Does he use one or does he use Eventide effects?
> 
> Also I feel like the H9 was actually the worst dirty tone. It sounded way too flangy and kinda colored the tone too much. But that modulation sounded great clean.


The Replifex does a great Detune, but the weakness is that it only does 1 voice. It doesn't sound as thick as some of the others since it cant do the typical +/- thing. For example, the MPX-1 can do 4 voices, +/- 8 and +/- 11 for example is very thick sounding.

I have wondered if he used the Replifex or H3000 for Detune also. I assume the Eventide, but I guess you never know.

I think the H9 mix was higher. That is why it sounds great on the clean, but too much on the drive. Typically you need less mix on drive tones vs. the clean tones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 1, 2021)

Shask said:


> The Replifex does a great Detune, but the weakness is that it only does 1 voice. It doesn't sound as thick as some of the others since it cant do the typical +/- thing. For example, the MPX-1 can do 4 voices, +/- 8 and +/- 11 for example is very thick sounding.
> 
> I have wondered if he used the Replifex or H3000 for Detune also. I assume the Eventide, but I guess you never know.
> 
> I think the H9 mix was higher. That is why it sounds great on the clean, but too much on the drive. Typically you need less mix on drive tones vs. the clean tones.



Yep, there's apparently a Replifex in there. But there's also Eventide and Yamaha

Eventide H3000 harmonizer
- Yamaha SPX 1000
- TC M1
- Alesis Quadraverb
- CAE Dual Stereo Line Mixer
- Rocktron Replifex
- Custom input selector
- Rocktron RSB-18 switcher
- CAE 4x4


----------



## Mourguitars (May 6, 2021)

Edit post...


----------



## Mourguitars (May 6, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> Ok. I've been messing with the Replifex again and apparently forgot a lot about it. After revisiting it and taking notes I have a much better understanding of it and feel like I got a new processor in some ways : )
> 
> - I figured since I already put in a bunch of work on notes and already made the preset recall sheets that I'd package those together with at least a little more legible block diagrams than compared to the download manual, but also make a sort of "Replifex Primer" and take a stab at demystifying some of this unit.
> - Hopefully others get use out of it.
> ...



Awesome ......going to print this out and thanks for the work you put into it !

Got my 2nd shot last Thursday ....that took away from my playing for a few days over the weekend recovering....but this weekend ill twist some knobs and learn some new tricks on the unit !


----------

